# Winterpokal = Fondue Zeit :)



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2014)

Hoi zäme

Der Winterpokal beginnt, wir sollten mal das Fondue planen  Ist der Lägeren noch ein Thema?

Stefan


----------



## Brig (28. Oktober 2014)

hm - laut der sich noch im Aufbau befindenden Homepage ist ab 18:00 geschlossen. Die wichtigere Frage, ob es noch Fondue gibt, bleibt leider unbeantwortet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2014)

Gäbe es denn Alternativen ?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2014)

Eine Alternative auf der Zuger Seiter  ist das Restaurant Felsenegg. Lecker Fondue und Trial Abfahrt möglich, oder Strasse 
Auffahrt vom Albisgüetli abfahrt nach Langnau / Adliswil


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2014)

Wann......viel wichtiger ist das wann.....


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja stimmt


----------



## smohr (30. Oktober 2014)

So, auch wieder malo Zeit 

Ich mach mal den Vorschlag Restaurant Rüsler/Neuenhof.
Parkplätze für Auto, und ne Runde mit dem Bike von da ist auch drin.
Machbar sind wieder eine frühe und eine spätere Runde ab Parkplatz, je nach Gusto.

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2014)

Tönt gut 
welches Datum sollen wir anpacken? 

Ich kann leider am 8.11 gar nicht. Ich glaube der Hansi hat etwas vom 15.11 gesagt, an dem er nicht kann. 
Ich käme wahrscheinlich eh nur zum Fondue, da ich im November jeden Samstag Kurse habe.


----------



## Beaker_ (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallihallo. Bin dabei. Ich hoffe der Termin passt.


----------



## Brig (30. Oktober 2014)

Rüsler ist perfekt - da führen viele Wege hoch


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Oktober 2014)

Will mich jemand ins Team? 

Bin Aufgrund meines Reise-Jobs nicht wirklich Bike-Kompatibel
aber oft im Fitness-Studio unterwegs (wenn's Hotel was bietet).

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (30. Oktober 2014)

Sorry Micha, Team TrailDorado ist bereits komplett


----------



## caroka (30. Oktober 2014)

Samstage gehen bei mir eher nicht. Ich weiss noch nicht wann ich schulfrei habe.


----------



## Brig (30. Oktober 2014)

der Einfachheit halber - doodle 
Tragt doch bitte die für euch möglichen Termine ein


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2014)

Wie schaut es denn so aus


----------



## redblack (2. November 2014)

rüsler fendi eh cool, mini stammbeiz. em 30. wär för mi au ok. wenn i kei sonntigsverkauf ha. weissi halt noni.


----------



## Brig (3. November 2014)

Sonntag, 23. November sieht gut aus, da können die meisten 
Das Restaurant Rüsler hat durchgehend warme Küche - wir können also ein spätes Mittagessen / frühes Abendessen machen.
Redblack, Smohr - habt ihr einen Tourenvorschlag?  Meiner ist Altberg, Hasenberg, Egelsee, Rüsler, so. ca. 2 Stunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Beaker_ (4. November 2014)

Dito


----------



## juergets (4. November 2014)

Ich bin raus, muss an dem Wochenende arbeiten


----------



## Brig (4. November 2014)

juergets schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, muss an dem Wochenende arbeiten


 Schade, sorry!


----------



## Garnitur (4. November 2014)

Bin ebenfalls dabei


----------



## caroka (4. November 2014)

Ich bin dabei. Kann sein, dass ich früher gehen muss.


----------



## mzaskar (4. November 2014)

Das gilt nicht


----------



## Green Epic (4. November 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## caroka (6. November 2014)

War schon lange nicht mehr aktiv hier im Forum. Wie komm ich denn zum Winterpokal?
.....ausser über Deinen Link im Postfach Zaskar!


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2014)

In der Navigationsleiste gibt es einen Menuepunkt Winterpokal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. November 2014)

Hoi Zäme

Liste der Schweizer Teams im WP, ich fang einfach mal mit dem mir bekannten Team an  Wer kennt weitere?


Zürigemütlich
TrailDorado
transianer


----------



## Garnitur (7. November 2014)

Wer hat noch einen Platz frei?


----------



## Faby (7. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Zäme
> 
> Liste der Schweizer Teams im WP, ich fang einfach mal mit dem mir bekannten Team an  Wer kennt weitere?
> 
> ...


 
zwilli_con_carne
les choristes
...


----------



## booN (8. November 2014)

Haette da auch noch so ein paar std radfahren und langlauf zu vergeben *g*


----------



## caroka (8. November 2014)

Tut Euch doch zusammen und gründet noch schnell en neues Team. Ich glaub das geht noch.


----------



## Garnitur (8. November 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Tut Euch doch zusammen und gründet noch schnell en neues Team. Ich glaub das geht noch.



Stimmt, es gibt jetzt noch "Die Heimatlosen"


----------



## caroka (8. November 2014)

Cool....heisst ja nicht, dass man nicht mal zusammen fahren könnte.  ;-)


----------



## Garnitur (8. November 2014)

Freu mich auf den 23igsten


----------



## booN (9. November 2014)

Hab mich mal bei den heimatlosen beworben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2014)

Liste der Schweizer Teams im WP, ich fang einfach mal mit dem mir bekannten Team an  Wer kennt weitere?

Zürigemütlich
TrailDorado
transianer
zwilli_con_carne
les choristes
Die Heimatlosen
.....t.b.c.


----------



## Kerberos (12. November 2014)

Brig schrieb:


> der Einfachheit halber - doodle
> Tragt doch bitte die für euch möglichen Termine ein


Habe Euch warten lassen, sorry, aber jetzt eingetragen. - Steht der 23. nun schon fest? Uhrzeit? Von mir aus auch ein möglichst früher Start, Fondue geht eh immer.


----------



## Brig (12. November 2014)

Tag ja, Zeit noch nicht. 
Was haltet ihr vom Treffpunkt Bahnhof Killwangen? S12, Parking kostet 6.-- für den ganzen Tag. Dann eine Runde von ca. 2 Stunde? Treffpunkt 12:00? 14:00? oder erst 16.00?


----------



## caroka (12. November 2014)

12 oder 14.00 Uhr wäre für mich okay. Wenn ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit habe und gegen 21.00 Uhr zu Hause sein könnte, dann ginge auch später.


----------



## Kerberos (12. November 2014)

Bin auch für 12:00!


----------



## redblack (12. November 2014)

12 oder 14 ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2014)

@caro

Transport bekommen wir irgendwie geregelt.


----------



## smohr (13. November 2014)

So.... hab es endlich geschafft mein Pikettdienst zu verschieben....
@Brig kannst du bitte reservieren im Rüsler(hab grad viel um die Ohren)

Ab Bahnhof Killwangen geht klar, denke eine Runde über Egelsee-> Stacheldrahttrail -> Teufelskeller -> Rüsler


----------



## redblack (13. November 2014)

stacheldrahttrail am so. finde ich etwas heikel, wir wollen doch die wanderer nicht verärgern.


----------



## Brig (13. November 2014)

Alles klar. Treffpunkt am Sonntag, 23. November, 12:00 Bahnhof Killwangen, ich habe im Restaurant Rüsler für ca. 14:30 einen Tisch für 10 Personen reserviert ("Keller") 

Teilnehmer: MTBeaker, Garnitur, Caroka, Green Epic, Faby, Redblack, Smohr, Kerberos, Brig und Mzaskar treffen wir im Restaurant.
Hab ich jemanden vergessen? Ich werde mein Team auch noch speziell informieren, vielleicht kann der eine oder andere ja doch noch kommen


----------



## Kerberos (13. November 2014)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Green Epic (13. November 2014)

Perfekt! Danke.


----------



## caroka (13. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @caro
> 
> Transport bekommen wir irgendwie geregelt.


Danke Zaskar, doch wenn wir so früh fahren, komm ich schon heim. Würde nur vorher vllt. zu Dir kommen, dann könnten wir gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt. 

.....und Dir Brig danke für die Orga.


----------



## Faby (13. November 2014)

So früh gehts mir leider nicht. Könnte frühestens um 16 Uhr auf dem Rüsler sein! :-(
Versuche mal noch was zu deichseln, aber so wies im Moment aussieht, komme ich dann wohl erst auf den Kaffee - oder gar nicht..


----------



## redblack (13. November 2014)

danke, brig.


----------



## Garnitur (13. November 2014)

Passt, super und danke fürs Organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (16. November 2014)

Perfekt. Freue mich drauf.
Vielen Dank fürs organisieren.
Bis Sonntag am Bahnhof.


----------



## Garnitur (19. November 2014)

Werde voraussichtlich mit dem Zug kommen, als faule Natur werde ich die spätest mögliche S12 wählen, die ist dann erst um 12:04 dort, ich hoffe ihr könnt noch kurz warten 

Kommt sonst noch jemand mit der Bahn?


----------



## Brig (19. November 2014)

Aber natürlich


----------



## Kerberos (21. November 2014)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Werde voraussichtlich mit dem Zug kommen, als faule Natur werde ich die spätest mögliche S12 wählen, die ist dann erst um 12:04 dort, ich hoffe ihr könnt noch kurz warten
> 
> Kommt sonst noch jemand mit der Bahn?


Ja, komme auch mit dieser S12, 11:44 Uhr ab Zürich HB. Bis dann!


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2014)

Ich komme dann mit dem Auto zum Restaurant  

@ Caro, Ich bin immer noch etwas erkältet, daher werde ich nicht mit dem Bike fahren. Wenn du samstag schon bei mir vorbeikommen willst, bist du herzlichst eingeladen.


----------



## Garnitur (21. November 2014)

Werde dann schon im Zug sein, komme aus Winti.

Bis am Sonntag, das Wetter sollte ja super werden.


----------



## blaubaer (21. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Liste der Schweizer Teams im WP, ich fang einfach mal mit dem mir bekannten Team an  Wer kennt weitere?


 
hier noch eins *Sofa-Busters  *

früher gab es jeweils ein Winterpokal-fred, anscheinend dieses jahr nicht...


----------



## caroka (21. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ..........
> @ Caro, Ich bin immer noch etwas erkältet, daher werde ich nicht mit dem Bike fahren. Wenn du samstag schon bei mir vorbeikommen willst, bist du herzlichst eingeladen.


Nehme ich gerne an. Fährt jemand mit dem Bike oder Auto von ZH an den Treffpunkt? Ich habe noch nicht studiert, wo das ist.


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2014)

Olaf wird dich mitnehmen 

Ich bin heute ab ca 15:00 zuHause. Kommst du mit Bike? Ansonsten kann ich dich auch irgendwo aufgabeln  

Ich bin von 11:00 - 14:00 nicht oder nur via SMS erreichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. November 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Olaf wird dich mitnehmen
> 
> Ich bin heute ab ca 15:00 zuHause. Kommst du mit Bike? Ansonsten kann ich dich auch irgendwo aufgabeln
> 
> Ich bin von 11:00 - 14:00 nicht oder nur via SMS erreichbar.


Klar mim Bike, ist doch Winterpokal. ;-) Dürfte 4 Punkte geben. Ich komm so, dass wir noch einkaufen können. 
Danke Olaf


----------



## Green Epic (22. November 2014)

Kein Problem Caro, mach ich gerne.


----------



## caroka (22. November 2014)

caroka schrieb:


> Klar mim Bike, ist doch Winterpokal. ;-) Dürfte 4 Punkte geben. .........


Tut mir Leid, sind nur 6Punkte geworden. ;-)


----------



## Beaker_ (23. November 2014)

Ich hoffe ihr seid den Kamikazetrail noch gut runtergekommen.
Ich konnte immerhin noch den Stachedraht/Elektrozaun-Trail ohne Wanderer fahren.
Schön war's und lecker war's.
Danke fürs organisieren.


----------



## caroka (23. November 2014)

War ein super Tag!
Highlight war die Stimmung am Egelsee.

Merci


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2014)

Uiih, war das mal wieder schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (24. November 2014)

Ja, das war es!  Ich hoffe, Smohr hat den Heimweg auch gefunden!


----------



## smohr (24. November 2014)

ja smohr war ein bisschen zu schnell in der abfahrt 
und wieder mal ne tolle lustige ausfahrt mit tollem essen und gelaber....
bis spätestens im frühling!


----------



## Brig (24. November 2014)

Smohr, google hat nicht geholfen - kannst du mir bitte noch die Kontaktdaten geben? Dann mache ich mal einen Ausflug nach Buchs
Danke!


----------



## olev (24. November 2014)

Gehören hier nur Fonduepläusche rein? Ich hab mir heute nämlich eine Wurst gebraten:


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2014)

sieht ja schon fast nach Sommer aus


----------



## redblack (24. November 2014)

bericht und bilder jetzt auf www.hjop.ch


----------



## olev (13. Dezember 2014)

Heute Abend will ich hier mehr Bilder sehen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass bei dem Wetter niemand auf's Bike geht und von Tsüri seid ihr ja auch nicht ganz alle.


----------



## caroka (13. Dezember 2014)

olev schrieb:


> Heute Abend will ich hier mehr Bilder sehen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass bei dem Wetter niemand auf's Bike geht und von Tsüri seid ihr ja auch nicht ganz alle.


Werde auch heute fahren. Es gibt aber keine Bilder.    ;-)


----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2014)

WP-Bilder, von heute leider unspektakulär, die da unten aber nicht von heute...


----------



## redblack (14. Dezember 2014)

auch nicht von heute, aber vom freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (15. Dezember 2014)

war auch gestern wieder fahren und es gibt Fotos


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2014)

olev schrieb:


> war auch gestern wieder fahren und es gibt Fotos


Okay, und wo ist das?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2014)

Gute Frage  Ich dachte zuerst an Rigi und die Spitzen am rechten Bildrand als Kletterfelsen am Ibergeregg, aber irgendwie past es nicht zusammen :-o


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2014)

Gute Frage  Ich dachte zuerst an Rigi und die Spitzen am rechten Bildrand als Kletterfelsen am Ibergeregg, aber irgendwie past es nicht zusammen :-o

und der Weg als der Weg der von Rothenburg hoch zum hochstuckli geht


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2014)

Ist der Felsen am Ibergeregg zum Klettern?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2014)

Juup


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2014)

Wer war da schon oben?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich auf einem kleine easy Felsen


----------



## olev (16. Dezember 2014)

Weit daneben! Der markante Berg im Hintergrund ist der Säntis, die "Kletterfelsen" die Goggeien.

Weiter oben kommt man dann nach Oberchäseren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2014)

Dachte ich mir ja schon


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir ja schon


Genau, mir warn uns so sischer, gä.  Had sich nix geännert.


----------



## caroka (16. Dezember 2014)

Muss noch was fürn Winterpokal machen. Hatte gestern en Platten und musste mit der Bahn heim. 
Das werd ich jetzt mal nachholen.


----------



## olev (22. Dezember 2014)

Aus dieser Perspektive dürfte der Berg hinten ziemlich allgemein bekannt sein ;-)


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Wo sind denn die echten Winterpokalbilder. Jetzt geht es doch! 
 ;-)


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie hoch liegt denn der Schnee bei uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (28. Dezember 2014)

hoch genug ? 




14-12-28 Lindenstock by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2014)




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Hoch genug ist nicht präzise genug . Ich brauch Angaben in Höhenmetern, ähm Zentimetern.... 


Stefan sag mal was an.... bin am Überlegen früher heim zu kommen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2014)

Ab Morgen gehen die Pisten auf. Sollte nun überall gute Bedingungen geben


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

blaubaer schrieb:


> hoch genug ?
> Das wäre sehr hoch.
> 14-12-28 Lindenstock by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ab Morgen gehen die Pisten auf. Sollte nun überall gute Bedingungen geben


Ich würd gern wieder Ski fahrn lernen. Wollen wir mal Flums unsicher machen?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2014)

Hoch ybrig da habe ich einen Skipass  bekomme aber noch Besuch und weiss gerade nicht was wir machen und wie


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Okay, muss eh noch bis 30. bleiben. 04.01.?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin da


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Komm, lass Dich nicht lumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Cool, abgemacht.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich da Ski leihen? 
 Nee, ne?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Dezember 2014)

Klar geht das


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Ach ja, und allen hier ein schönes neues Jahr. Es kann nur gut werden!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klar geht das



 Dann lass uns mal loslegen.


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Na, dann hab ich ja mal wieder in Plauschermanier alles zugespamt!


----------



## caroka (28. Dezember 2014)

Cool, im Schnee macht es richtig Spass.  
Keiner schreibt was..... :-( Ich glaub ich werd mal wieder ruhiger. ;-)
Schaff ich bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Beaker_ (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich war im Flachland in den Ferien. Ohne Ratt. Öde.
Um so schöner ist es hier. Morgen gleich mal den Schnee mit den Spikereifen antesten ....


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2015)

Hat es Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (3. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gekniffen. Zur Strafe Rolle im Keller.
Morgen sollte es mit der Spikeradtour hoch in den Lindenberg aber klappen. Das Wetter wird etwas weniger eklig.


----------



## redblack (3. Januar 2015)

wofür spikes ??? geht auch gut ohne. ausser man hat zuviel kohle........... .


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2015)

wegen dem Sound auf Asphalt


----------



## Beaker_ (4. Januar 2015)

Genau. Und morgen früh hat es wieder Frost. Und damit Glatteis.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. Januar 2015)

zur abwechslung mal wieder ein paar bilder, von letzter woche, als alles noch wunderbar verschneit war


----------



## olev (5. Januar 2015)

Und von heute, als man Spikes hätte brauchen können. Ging dann aber gut ohne. Der einzige Sturz passierte durch Wegsacken des Vorderrades im Tiefschnee.





_Aufstieg bei bestem Grip und Panorama. Hab pro 100hm Schneeaufstieg einen Skitüüreler gefressen. Total also fünf._





_Abfahrt auf der schitteren Skipiste. Im oberen Teil noch gut Grip, weiter unten dann immer mehr Eis... Also: Laufen lassen! (und dann im Tiefschnee mit Salto bremsen.)_

_




Dann nochmals aufsteigen. Diesmal leider ohne Piste, dafür mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken. Das Panorama und die Abfahrt machens wett._

_




Zuerst geht's auf einer Schneeschuhspur runter, dann auf den Überresten einer Loipe (rechts vom Kreuz) und zum Schluss gibt's noch ein zwei Trails mit nur wenig Eis._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redblack (5. Januar 2015)

tanzbode ?????


----------



## Faby (5. Januar 2015)

Vollmond nightride (Gebenstorfer Horn)


----------



## olev (5. Januar 2015)

@redblack Tanzboden!


----------



## blaubaer (25. Januar 2015)

niemand in diesem Winter unterwegs ? 




15-01-25_1 by 74-ant-ma, on Flickr


----------



## caroka (25. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich heute nicht Ski gefahren wäre......biken wär auch super gewesen. Warum kann man nicht auf zwei Hochzeiten tanzen?


----------



## -habicht- (30. Januar 2015)

Faby schrieb:


> Vollmond nightride (Gebenstorfer Horn)



Steht bei mir auch noch an.
Die Scheinwerfer wollen ja mal gebraucht werden


----------



## booN (7. Februar 2015)

Naja matschiatal triffts eher. Haha aber schön wars.


----------



## caroka (7. Februar 2015)

booN schrieb:


> Naja matschiatal triffts eher. Haha aber schön wars.


Warum haste Dich net gemeldet?


----------



## caroka (8. Februar 2015)

@redblack 
Gibt es bei Euch im Laden Seidenhandschuhe? Mit denen hatte ich ziemlich lange warme Hände. Hab meine verloren.  Gestern bin ich mit 2 Wärmpausen 45 min gefahren.  Gibt es sowas auch für die Füsse?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2015)

Ja haben sie  weiss nich ob aus Seide aber zum warmhalen und unterziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2015)

Seide ist wichtig. Ich hab schon so viel ausprobiert, weil mir dazu geraten wurde, weil es das Neueste, das Ultimativste, das Beste ist, Schafwolle, Flece, Winsstopper, Gore und hatte immer gleich kalte Pfoten. Ich will Seide


----------



## booN (9. Februar 2015)

Mmh biken in zweistelligen temperaturbereichen wäre auch eine lösung. Ausser du gehörst zu der gattung frau die bei +30 noch friert. *deckungsuch*


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2015)

Nur das beste für die junge Dame


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2015)

booN schrieb:


> Mmh biken in zweistelligen temperaturbereichen wäre auch eine lösung. Ausser du gehörst zu der gattung frau die bei +30 noch friert. *deckungsuch*


Im Moment wär ich vorsichtig. Du würdest keine Deckung schnell genug erreichen.
Die Frau die bei 30° noch friert hat doch bestimmt generell en Problem heiss zu werden, ich mein, nicht zu frieren. So, und jetzt keine Vorlagen mehr sonst komm ich wieder in Plauschmodus und ich bin doch eigentlich seriös.   Ausserdem sind wir in der Schweiz und da benimmt man sich.


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nur das beste für die junge Dame


Genau, nur Samt und Seide.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2015)

caroka schrieb:


> Genau, nur Samt und Seide.



Oder vielleicht auch Zuckerbrot und Peitsche


----------



## caroka (9. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht auch Zuckerbrot und Peitsche


Das hat man doch jeden Tag.


----------



## olev (10. Februar 2015)

Bevors jetzt dann wieder taut: Skitour von ganz unten aus der Linthebene












Ohne Bike und ohne Fondue, dann könnt ihr jetzt mit Glanz und Gloria weitermachen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2015)

Freitag bin ich gegen 1900 in ZH. Ich wollte mal einen Blick ins Transa werfen und danach noch auf Bier und Burger ins Pub beim Transa (Kennerly?) gehen. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## olev (11. Februar 2015)

Vorabendprogramm:





(Ich würde mich ja nicht als Skitüreler bezeichnen, ich hab mir einfach vor ein paar Jahren eine gebrauchte Ausrüstung zugetan und mach damit im Winter dasselbe wie im Sommer mit dem Bike)


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich gegen 1900 in ZH. Ich wollte mal einen Blick ins Transa werfen und danach noch auf Bier und Burger ins Pub beim Transa (Kennerly?) gehen. Hat wer Lust?


Lust schon.....


----------



## caroka (11. Februar 2015)

olev schrieb:


> Vorabendprogramm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unverschämt gutes Bild. Der Lilastich im Moment, den es im Abendlicht hat, der ist phenomenal.


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Februar 2015)

@olev Geniales Foto - Danke

Winterpokal

Skitour Lidernen - Blüemberg - Muotathal




Lidernenhütte SAC





Aufstieg zum Blüemberg





Steilhang beim Schnüerstöckli





Abfahrt Blüemberg





Rupperslaui: Gipfelhang vom Blüemberg


Sonne - Blauer Himmel und Pulver gut

Fotos: Skitour Blüemberg
Trail.ch: Skitour Blüemberg

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## caroka (14. Februar 2015)

Was für Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tschaisel (20. Februar 2015)

@olev Warst du gestern (Do 19.2.) wieder Richtung Tanzboden unterwegs?


----------



## olev (20. Februar 2015)

@Tschaisel Wieso, bist du einem Biker mit blauem Velo begegnet?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2015)

Zählt das auch


----------



## caroka (21. Februar 2015)

olev schrieb:


> @Tschaisel Wieso, bist du einem Biker mit blauem Velo begegnet?


Du hast ja lange Hosen an.


----------



## Tschaisel (21. Februar 2015)

Yep..und ich war der mit den 2 Paar Schneeschuhen auf dem Rücken ;-)


----------



## booN (22. Februar 2015)

Schöne Schneeschuhwanderung nach Sunarüti.


----------



## RedOrbiter (1. März 2015)

Noch was vom Januar:
Maruso


 

 

 


Maruso - Claro / Herrlichster Biketag auf den Singletrails in der Riviera im Tessin

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## booN (1. März 2015)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Noch was vom Januar:
> Maruso
> 
> 
> ...


Da wollt ich auch mal lang. mal sehen nächstes we?


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2015)

Wau vielleicht etwas fürs Wochenende.


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2015)

Weiss jemand, wie zur Zeit die Schneelage ist im Tessin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. März 2015)

booN schrieb:


> Da wollt ich auch mal lang. mal sehen nächstes we?


Da hätte ich auch Zeit


----------



## caroka (2. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie zur Zeit die Schneelage ist im Tessin?


Wir fahrn einfach mal hin und schauen.


----------



## booN (2. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wie zur Zeit die Schneelage ist im Tessin?


Laut unseren wetterfröschen und fröschinnen, sind sa,so 15-16 grad gemeldet im raum locarno, bis dahin wird mittwoch noch bissl schneeregen erwartet aber die ganze woche temperaturen im 2 stelligen bereich und damit mein ich nicht 3,5 grad 
Was ich nur sagen will, die grenze wird wohl schmelzen *gg*


----------



## caroka (8. März 2015)

.....cool , ganz spontan in die Pfalz. Meine Lieblingsbikedestination!!!!!!


----------



## booN (8. März 2015)

Mal schön heute in Claro gewesen, teilstrecke vom Redorbit gefahren Danke für die daten. Für einen bergauffahrtrottel wie mir eine harte prüfung.

 Monastero di Santa Maria. schönes Kloster nur leider zu.

So such mir mal 2 neue Beine. Gruss


----------



## RedOrbiter (10. März 2015)

booN schrieb:


> Mal schön heute in Claro gewesen, teilstrecke vom Redorbit gefahren Danke für die daten. Für einen bergauffahrtrottel wie mir eine harte prüfung.
> Monastero di Santa Maria. schönes Kloster nur leider zu.


Hallo booN
Wie ist den die Schneelage im Tessin? Wäre die Maruso Tour bis ganz nach oben problemlos machbar gewesen?

Der Saumpfad/Pilgerpfad auf dem Kopfstein-Weg vom Kloster Monastero Santa Maria runter nach Claro macht ja auch mächtig Spass.




RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## booN (11. März 2015)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Hallo booN
> Wie ist den die Schneelage im Tessin? Wäre die Maruso Tour bis ganz nach oben problemlos machbar gewesen?
> 
> Der Saumpfad/Pilgerpfad auf dem Kopfstein-Weg vom Kloster Monastero Santa Maria runter nach Claro macht ja auch mächtig Spass.
> ...


Guten Morgen,
der Schnee ist recht weit oben, sollte so langsam machbar sein.
Gruss
Roger


----------



## RedOrbiter (11. März 2015)

*Frühlings Trails am Vierwaldstättersee*

Trails am Vierwaldstättersee:



 

 


Trails in den Frühling




 

 


Vierwaldstättersee Panorama

Fotos Vierwaldstättersee

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2015)

Hoi Freunde des Winterpokales  So langsam neigt sich das ganze ja dem Ende zu und da es ja nun schon seit einigen Jahren ein WP Start Fondue und ein WP Ende Grillen gibt, sollten wir mal mit planen anfangen  
Was: Biketour im Sihlwald mit grillen am Naturcenter Sihlwald (dort ist es zur Not auch überdacht. 
Wann: Es gibt 3 Mögliche Wochenende

21/22 März: Ganz normales Wochenende - Es stellt sich die Frage ob Samstag oder Sonntag 
28/29 März: Winterpokal Ende - Leider hat smohr da Bereitschaft
4/5 April: Osterwochenende --> Wäre dann eher ein Sommerzeit welcome Tour 
Was: Biketour im Sihlwald mit Guide Olaf  Zum Abschluss ein kühles Getränk und eine Wurst  
Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (11. März 2015)

und somit ist der Winter vorbei  
Ich hab ein Doodle erstellt, damit ist die Übersicht etwas einfacher http://doodle.com/u6zqgh7x2k34nsk3


----------



## juergets (12. März 2015)

Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, ob ich am 21.3. schon wieder genug fit sein werde steht noch in den Sternen (Grippe lässt grüssen)
Jürg

Edit sagt: mir wäre später deshalb lieber


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2015)

eingetragen


----------



## booN (12. März 2015)

Notiert.


----------



## Brig (12. März 2015)

juergets schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, ob ich am 21.3. schon wieder genug fit sein werde steht noch in den Sternen (Grippe lässt grüssen)
> Jürg
> 
> Edit sagt: mir wäre später deshalb lieber


Notfalls komm doch einfach zum grillieren dazu! Und fit  - ich bin sowieso immer langsam unterwegs!


----------



## juergets (12. März 2015)

Wir werden sehen! ich entscheide das am Abend vorher. Olaf kann ja kurz vorher noch eine Meldung machen, was er etwa mit den Bikern vor hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2015)

Ich bin meistens auch nur zim grillen  aber wir können auch eine gemütliche Plauschfahrt mit Aussicht machen


----------



## Beaker_ (12. März 2015)

21.3. Ich auch.


----------



## caroka (13. März 2015)

ok


----------



## juergets (15. März 2015)

Ich musste mich am 21. rausnehmen, die Grippe hat sich zurückgemeldet mit massivem Husten.
Sorry
Jürg


----------



## caroka (15. März 2015)

juergets schrieb:


> Ich musste mich am 21. rausnehmen, die Grippe hat sich zurückgemeldet mit massivem Husten.
> Sorry
> Jürg


Gute Besserung Jürg


----------



## juergets (15. März 2015)

Danke


----------



## caroka (15. März 2015)

Man könnte doch auch am 2. WE ne Tour anbieten. Muss ja nicht gross organisiert werden. Bringt eben jeder selbst was zum Grillen mit und man sucht sich en schönes Fleckchen. Vllt. hab ich am 2. We auch noch Zeit. Gäb ne Menge Punkte für den WP  und Schbass.


----------



## caroka (15. März 2015)

juergets schrieb:


> Danke





caroka schrieb:


> Man könnte doch auch am 2. WE ne Tour anbieten. Muss ja nicht gross organisiert werden. Bringt eben jeder selbst was zum Grillen mit und man sucht sich en schönes Fleckchen. Vllt. hab ich am 2. We auch noch Zeit. Gäb ne Menge Punkte für den WP  und Schbass.


Dann könntest Du vllt. auch mit 
Für Dich gäbe es aber nur Tee.


----------



## juergets (15. März 2015)

Da wäre ich dabei zumindest am Sonntag


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2015)

Immo gibt es scheinbar 2 Favoriten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (16. März 2015)

Schade grade erst entdeckt, aber wir zügeln am We - sonst hätte ich mich einfach mal spontan "angemeldet", auch wenn ich hier noch nicht aktiv war beim WP


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2015)

Im Moment gibe es wohl 2 Favoriten mit mehr als 50% Zustimmung






Das wäre Samstag der 21.03 und Sonntag der 29.03. 
Das Wetter für dieses Wochenende, kann sich noch nicht entscheiden. Sollte trocken sein, kann aber auch regnen

Ich bin offen für beide Termine.


----------



## Brig (19. März 2015)

deine Entscheidung - ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keine grosse Lust auf kalten Regen


----------



## Beaker_ (19. März 2015)

Ich auch nicht. BTW: ich bin doppelt im Doodle. Ich kann auch bei den anderen Terminen.


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2015)

Na dann werfe ich doch einmal den Sonntag 29.03 in den Raum, der letzte Tag des WP 's. Da können dann die letzten Kämpfe um die Positionen ausgefochten warden 

Cool, I freu mi


----------



## Beaker_ (19. März 2015)

I au.


----------



## smohr (19. März 2015)

So... musste mein Pikett leider abtauschen: Bin am 28 oder 29 mit dabei...


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2015)

Ich hoffe mal es passt für alle. Der Termin für WP Abschluss steht

Sonntag: 29.03.2015 Treffpunkt 11:00 Stefan's Garage

Treffpunkt wird in Gattikon, bei mir zu Hause sein. Dort können ggf. Wechselklamotten deponiert werden. Parkplätze für PKW's gibt es im Parkhaus Obstgarten oder beim Bahnhof Langnau/Gattikon.
Meine Adresse gibt es, wenn benötigt per PN.

Wir werden uns dann wie im letzten Jahr mit Würstchengrillen aus dem WP verabschieden. Der genaue Ort zum grillen ist noch offen. Zur Auswahl steht wie im letzten Jahr das Sihlwaldnaturzentrum oder eine der vielen Waldplätzen am und um den Gattiker Waldweiher.

Freue mich euch alle zu sehen und auf eine kleine spassige Runde durch den Sihlwald.


----------



## booN (22. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es passt für alle. Der Termin für WP Abschluss steht
> 
> Sonntag: 29.03.2015
> 
> ...


Schade da bin ich schon im Urlaub. Viel Spass euch allen und eventuell bis zum Nächsten WP?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es passt für alle. Der Termin für WP Abschluss steht
> 
> Sonntag: 29.03.2015
> 
> ...


Wenn die Uhrzeit steht, schliessen wir uns kurz, oder? Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2015)

Die Uhrzeit habe ich vergessen  sorry  ist nun nachgetragen


----------



## caroka (23. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Uhrzeit habe ich vergessen  sorry  ist nun nachgetragen


Dann komm ich direkt. Ist sonst so umständlich mit Wechselklamotten. 
Ich freu mich so.


----------



## Kerberos (23. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Termin für WP Abschluss steht
> Sonntag: 29.03.2015 Treffpunkt 11:00 Stefan's Garage


Sehr schön, vielen Dank! 
Eventuell kommen Frau und Kinder wieder zum Grillieren nach, je nach Laune und Wetter.


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2015)

Oki dann past es ja

Also ich kaufe ein paar Wurstwaren bei der Migros und mache einen Nudelsalat. Ich besorge auch noch ein paar Bierchen, Mineral und Süssgetränke. So im groben für 8-10 Personen.


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2015)

*Sonntag*
Am Sonntag oft stark bewölkt und wiederholt Niederschlag, vor allem am Alpennordhang. Schneefallgrenze um 800 Meter. Mit mässigem Westwind um 6 Grad.


-->Also Teller schön leer essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (24. März 2015)

Fondue statt Grillfleisch? Ach, das wird schon...


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2015)

wir sind ja flexible


----------



## juergets (25. März 2015)

Weiss man jetzt wer alles kommt, oder lässt du das offen?
Ich komme bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## redblack (25. März 2015)

komme auch. bin fast nicht mehr auf dem forum, ohne fb-anfrage von mzaskar hätte ich das nicht gecheckt. danke.


----------



## Garnitur (26. März 2015)

Ich hab mir mein hinterrad zerdellt, wünsche viel spass...


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2015)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle kommen die oben grün sind. Plus RedBlack und Caro

Dort wo wir grillen (Sihlwald) ist es überdacht, heisst wir müssen nur zum grillen draussen stehen  

Ich bringe noch einen kleinen Grillrost mit zum Wurst auflegen. 


Immer daran denken, Teller aufessen


----------



## Kerberos (26. März 2015)

Ein Doppeldanke an MZaskar für die Organisation und an-Redblack-Denken!


----------



## juergets (26. März 2015)

dito


----------



## caroka (26. März 2015)

Ja, ich komm auch.

@mzaskar
Je nach Wetterlage vllt. schon Samstag? Können wir tel. abstimmen.


----------



## juergets (27. März 2015)

Dieses Jahr hab ich eindeutig den Pechvogelpreis gepachtet
Seit Mitte Januar Unfall oder krank! Jetzt wo ich wieder mit Biken beginnen konnte (am Sonntag erstmals wieder auf dem Bike und am Dienstag nochmas) was passiert? Notfalldienst, Arbeitsunfall, Rippe gebrochen bäh. Jetzt fall ich wieder aus! Sorry, kann also am Sonntag nicht kommen.
Ich wünsch euch viel Spass
Jürg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (27. März 2015)

Gute Besserung! Wünsche dir, das es der letzte Unfall für dieses Jahr ist.


----------



## juergets (27. März 2015)

Danke
Ich hoffe auch. Ist so lustig die gebrochene Rippe kombiniert mit den Nachwehen der Grippe: ein ganz neues Hustenerlebnis


----------



## Beaker_ (27. März 2015)

Auch gute Besserung. Lachen ist sicher auch lustig ...


----------



## Green Epic (27. März 2015)

Da hast du die perfekte Kombi erwischt


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2015)

ohah Gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2015)

Alternativ zum Grillen, könnten wir ja auch ein Restaurant ansteuern und Käsefondue ins Auge fassen  Können wir evtl. kurzfristig am Samstag noch entscheiden, bevor ich einkaufen gehe.


----------



## caroka (27. März 2015)

Shit, auch von mir gute Besserung!!!! 

@mzaskar 
Ich bin offen für alles.


----------



## booN (27. März 2015)

URLAUB fürn Arsch. Samstag arbeiten und nächste Woche auch. Danke Deutsches Hauptwerk. Vollpfosten elendige.


----------



## caroka (27. März 2015)

booN schrieb:


> URLAUB fürn Arsch. Samstag arbeiten und nächste Woche auch. Danke Deutsches Hauptwerk. Vollpfosten elendige.


Heisst Du bist Sonntag dabei? 
Die Deutschen halt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (27. März 2015)

Danke für die vielen Mitleidsbezeugungen! Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass damit der Vorrat an Pech aufgebraucht ist.


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2015)

caroka schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> Ich bin offen für alles.



Oh, das habe ich jetzt zu spät gelesen  Ich gehe heute nochmals in die Berge, etwas Sonne tanken. Wenn du willst, kannst du heute ja schon zu mir kommen. Ich denke ich bin am Nachmittag nicht so spät wieder da und bin dann auch offen für alles


----------



## Kerberos (28. März 2015)

Denkt bitte alle an die Zeitumstellung! 
http://www.zeitumstellungen.com


----------



## smohr (28. März 2015)

Morgen 11:00(Sommerzeit) bei Mzaskar steht noch??
Und vielleicht ne kleine Runde bis Restaurant....


----------



## Green Epic (28. März 2015)

Für die Tour hab ich mal ca 2-2,5Std für etwa 30km eingeplant!


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2015)

Wir grillen  
Im Sihlwald, Die Hallen sind offen, dadurch müssen wir nicht draussen stehen. Wurst und Getränk ist gekauft, Zwetchge zum Cafi Luz mache habe ich auch mal besorgt  Wenn jemand noch Krüter will bitte melden. 

Ich muss Morgen dann nur noch einen Nudelsalat machen und ab dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (28. März 2015)

Erstklassiger Service.


----------



## Green Epic (28. März 2015)

Wer Wechselkleidung oder ne warme Jacke nicht auf der Tour mitschleppen möchte, kann diese bei Stefan deponieren und er bringt sie zum Grillplatz mit.


----------



## smohr (28. März 2015)

Der Service wird immer besser... kann einer für mich noch die Pedale tretten


----------



## Beaker_ (28. März 2015)

Ich könnte dich treten, wenn das gewünscht wird.


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2015)

juergets schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Mitleidsbezeugungen! Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass damit der Vorrat an Pech aufgebraucht ist.


Hey alles auf einmal und dann ist fertig für eine lange Zeit


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2015)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Ich könnte dich treten, wenn das gewünscht wird.


 Ich habe bestimmt irgendwo im Keller noch eine olle Reitgerte  geht bestimmt auch gut zum antreiben


----------



## Green Epic (29. März 2015)

Ich hab noch ne rostig ölige Kette! Sollte auch gehen


----------



## Beaker_ (29. März 2015)

Wenigstens der Hinweg wird trocken. Ich radel dann mal los. Bis spädda.


----------



## caroka (29. März 2015)

caroka schrieb:


> Heisst Du bist Sonntag dabei?
> Die Deutschen halt!!!!!


Und kommst DU?


----------



## caroka (29. März 2015)

caroka schrieb:


> Und kommst DU?


Okay, warst nit dabei- War lustisch. Dank Dir Stefan für die Lieferung und vor allem den leckeren Salat.......auch wenn der Senf gefehlt hat und die Schoggi. Dafür gabs ja Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (29. März 2015)

Salat war sehr, sehr lecker. Vielen Dank fürs Organisieren und das herankarren der ganzen Grillausrüstung.
Auch vielen Dank, mein Führer. Tour war toll.
Und viel gelacht haben wir. 
Das Wetter hat bis auf Niesel auf der Heimfahrt durchgehalten.
Fazit: War wieder mal richtig toll. Beinahe könnte man den Lapsus mit dem Senf verzeihen. Beinahe ...


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2015)

Senf ok, aber die suppe müsst ihr dann nächstes Jahr auslöffeln


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2015)

Alle gut nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## caroka (30. März 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Alle gut nach Hause gekommen?


yep

War gestern der letzte Tag an dem Punkte gemacht werden konnten? Dann kann ich ja heute mal auf der Couch lümmeln.


----------



## Beaker_ (30. März 2015)

Ja. Mit etwas schieben an den steilsten Stellen den Karrenweg zum Albis hoch. Aber um einiges besser als auf der windigen Strasse. 

Caro, nix da. Nach dem WP ist vor dem WP.


----------



## booN (30. März 2015)

caroka schrieb:


> Und kommst DU?


Ich glaub nicht.  achja reaktionen wie nee wanderdüne*gg* 
Bin eh extrems angeschlagen,

gruss


----------



## smohr (31. März 2015)

Eine schöne Tour durchs "Auenland". Ein grosser Dank an den Küchenchef(ich muss ja net überall mein "Senf" dazugeben)
Das nachhause radeln hat dann noch ein bisschen warme Oberschenkel gegeben.....

smohr


----------



## caroka (31. März 2015)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Caro, nix da. Nach dem WP ist vor dem WP.


Jawoll


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2015)

Hier der Teamabschluss 





Mein Ziel für den nächsten WP ==> Platz unter den ersten 3 im Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booN (31. März 2015)

Naja Top 10 erreicht. Mehr wollt ich nicht. hihi


----------



## smohr (31. März 2015)

Zu früh, hab meine erst jetzt eingetragen


----------



## Reamol (14. Oktober 2015)

Dachte hier ist vielleicht der richtige Ort, um als Schweizer andere Schweizer zu fragen ob man ein Schweiz-Team oder so machen will. Resp. es irgendwo noch platz haben wird.


----------



## Brig (15. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn du auch zum Fonduessen kommst, findet sich sicher ein Platz


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt bestimmt schon einige Schweizer Teams, habe noch keine Liste erstellt aber es findet sich bestimmt etwas  

Achja, Fondueessen ist nur ein Teil der Pflicht


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2015)

Bevor ich lange suche........
Gibt es noch ein Team, bei dem ich unterkommen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reamol (17. Oktober 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt schon einige Schweizer Teams, habe noch keine Liste erstellt aber es findet sich bestimmt etwas
> 
> Achja, Fondueessen ist nur ein Teil der Pflicht


Wie sehen dann diese Pflichten aus? Und wo findet dieses Fondueessen statt?


----------



## booN (17. Oktober 2015)

caroka schrieb:


> Bevor ich lange suche........
> Gibt es noch ein Team, bei dem ich unterkommen kann?


huhu brauchst du mein buch noch??


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. Oktober 2015)

Reamol schrieb:


> Wie sehen dann diese Pflichten aus?


tippe mal auf kräftig WP-punkte sammeln 
bei uns Sofabusters wäre sonst auch noch ein plätzchen frei, waren bisher immer nur zu viert.

grüsse vom Reamolfahrer


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2015)

Ne am Ende des WP Grillen


----------



## Reamol (17. Oktober 2015)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> tippe mal auf kräftig WP-punkte sammeln
> bei uns Sofabusters wäre sonst auch noch ein plätzchen frei, waren bisher immer nur zu viert.
> 
> grüsse vom Reamolfahrer


Du fährst eim Reamol? Das macht dich äusserst sympatisch und ich wäre sehr gern in deinem Team. Hab aber keine ahnung wieviele Punkte ich machen werde... Hab da noch nie mitgemacht.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. Oktober 2015)

ja, und es wurde nicht mal weit von dir entfernt gebaut 



Reamol schrieb:


> Hab aber keine ahnung wieviele Punkte ich machen werde... Hab da noch nie mitgemacht.


an erster stelle steht eh das mit machen und sich im winter etwas gegenseitig motivieren beim verlassen des gemütlichen sofas


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2015)

booN schrieb:


> huhu brauchst du mein buch noch??


Hatte Dir doch ne PN geschrieben. Ich brauch mal Deine Kontaktdaten. Oder Du kommst zum Fondue. Ich geh davon aus, dass ich dabei bin.


@ All
Ich suche immer noch ein Team.


----------



## Monsterwade (19. Oktober 2015)

Gibt's noch ein Plätzli in einem Winterpokal-Team?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2015)

@Monsterwade und @caroka am besten einfach ein Team gemeinsam machen  Mitstreiter gibt es dann schon noch


----------



## smohr (20. Oktober 2015)

Caroka, mach mal ein Team auf ich meld mich dann da an. Nur schon um mehr Punkte zu fahren als Green Epic 

Und Fondueride wird wieder anfang November im Restaurant Rüsler sein.

smohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (20. Oktober 2015)

Bei *SwissCycling *sind noch Plätze frei 

Gibt's schon einen genauen Termin für den FondueRide?

Gruss
Monster


----------



## caroka (20. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Caroka, mach mal ein Team auf ich meld mich dann da an. Nur schon um mehr Punkte zu fahren als Green Epic
> 
> Und Fondueride wird wieder anfang November im Restaurant Rüsler sein.
> 
> smohr


Versuch es doch auch bei SwissCycling.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Caroka, mach mal ein Team auf ich meld mich dann da an.



Supi 



smohr schrieb:


> Nur schon um mehr Punkte zu fahren als Green Epic



Harte Worte 



smohr schrieb:


> Und Fondueride wird wieder anfang November im Restaurant Rüsler sein.
> smohr



Perfekt


----------



## Monsterwade (20. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Und Fondueride wird wieder anfang November im Restaurant Rüsler sein.


Geht's auch Mitte November? Ab 19.11. hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## Brig (20. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Und Fondueride wird wieder anfang November im Restaurant Rüsler sein.
> 
> smohr


Super  
TrailDorado ist übrigens komplett


----------



## smohr (21. Oktober 2015)

So mit bei SwissCycling....

Da Monsterwade ab 19.11 Zeit hätte schlage ich das WE 21.-22 vor dass er da uns einlädt

MFG smohr


----------



## caroka (21. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> So mit bei SwissCycling....
> 
> Da Monsterwade ab 19.11 Zeit hätte schlage ich das WE 21.-22 vor dass er da uns einlädt
> 
> MFG smohr


Also Fondue und Bierschen.  Und vorneweg jeweils ne Tour.


----------



## RedOrbiter (21. Oktober 2015)

*Winterpokal Teams Schweiz 2015/16
=========================*
Hier findet Ihr die Schweizer Teams. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterpokal-2015-16-schweiz-und-andere-wintererlebnisse.773223/
Einfach dort reinschreiben.

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2015)

Wann denn jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (21. Oktober 2015)

21. würde super passen


----------



## Brig (22. Oktober 2015)

Garnitur schrieb:


> 21. würde super passen


ja, der 21. passt bei mir auch besser - am 22. darf ich Geburtstagsbrunch für meine Mutter machen, da liegt keine Tour drin.
Wobei je nach Zeit würde ich dann einfach zum Fondue kommen


----------



## juergets (22. Oktober 2015)

bei mir wäre auch der 21. am besten.


----------



## Faby (22. Oktober 2015)

An 21./22. könnte ich allenfalls zur Tour dabei sein, zum Fondue leider nicht :-(


----------



## Monsterwade (22. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Da Monsterwade ab 19.11 Zeit hätte schlage ich das WE 21.-22 vor dass er da uns einlädtMFG smohr





caroka schrieb:


> Also Fondue und Bierschen.  Und vorneweg jeweils ne Tour.



Huyuyuy, da bleib ich lieber noch ein paar Tage in Korea bei Kimchi und Bulgogi ;-)

21. würde gut passen und ein Bierchen auf meine Rechnung passt auch


----------



## mzaskar (23. Oktober 2015)

cool the 21 wird es also


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. Oktober 2015)

Yes, 21. ist notiert.


----------



## Green Epic (26. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Caroka, mach mal ein Team auf ich meld mich dann da an. Nur schon um mehr Punkte zu fahren als Green Epic
> 
> Und Fondueride wird wieder anfang November im Restaurant Rüsler sein.
> 
> smohr



@smohr Herausforderung angenommen


----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2015)

Mal kurz die Frage, 21 ist ja Samstag's, waren wir beim letzten Mal nich an einem Sonntag unterwegs? Dann können auch die Erwerbstätigen Transa Mitarbeiter mit


----------



## Kerberos (29. Oktober 2015)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mal kurz die Frage, 21 ist ja Samstag's, waren wir beim letzten Mal nich an einem Sonntag unterwegs? Dann können auch die Erwerbstätigen Transa Mitarbeiter mit


Für mich gilt das Gleiche!


----------



## smohr (29. Oktober 2015)

21 oder 22 spielt für mich keine Rolle...
(Transa Mitarbeiter haben sowieso viele Überstunden....)


----------



## Garnitur (29. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir würde der 22igste nicht mehr klappen, ich muss am 21. Abends dann noch meine Brötchen verdienen gehen...


----------



## Reamol (29. Oktober 2015)

Ist immernoch fix dass es dort bei Baden stattfindet?
Wie macht ihr es es mit der Anreise, und vorallem der Heimreise? 



Weiss noch nicht ob ich kann...


----------



## Garnitur (30. Oktober 2015)

Reamol schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr es es mit der Anreise, und vorallem der Heimreise?





 
Vom letzten Jahr


----------



## smohr (30. Oktober 2015)

So wie ich sehe ist der 21te besser......
Treffpunkt würde ich wieder Bahnhof Spreitenbach/Killwangen vorschlagen, da hats auch Parkplätze.
Welche nicht mit dem Bike kommen, können direkt mit Auto zum Restaurant Rüsler.

@Garnitur  ... Die SBB sagen dem Littering


----------



## Brig (30. Oktober 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> So wie ich sehe ist der 21te besser......
> Treffpunkt würde ich wieder Bahnhof Spreitenbach/Killwangen vorschlagen, da hats auch Parkplätze.
> Welche nicht mit dem Bike kommen, können direkt mit Auto zum Restaurant Rüsler.


Passt, ich muss ja nur runter rollen  Sag Bescheid, wenn ich was tun oder reservieren/ soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (30. Oktober 2015)

gebt ihr dann noch die Zeit bekannt?!


----------



## Monsterwade (2. November 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Welche nicht mit dem Bike kommen...


Und die mit dem Bike kommen, werden zu einer Tour genötigt?
Gibt's ein paar mehr Infos (Startzeit, Länge (km/h), Hömes)?
Ansonsten geh ich lieber den Kinderspielplatz beim Rüsler besuchen ;-)


----------



## smohr (4. November 2015)

@Brig   wenn du reservieren könntest wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.

smohr


----------



## Beaker_ (4. November 2015)

Bin dabei und komme mit dem Ratt. Freu. 
Uhrzeit wäre bei Gelegenheit tatsächlich hilfreich.


----------



## smohr (4. November 2015)

die Uhrzeit is genau 20:50   wieso


----------



## Brig (4. November 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> @Brig   wenn du reservieren könntest wäre ich dir sehr dankbar.
> 
> smohr


Mach ich gerne - wie sieht es zeitlich aus? Treffpunkt 14:00 / Fondue 17:00? Früher oder später?


----------



## juergets (5. November 2015)

Ist für mich gut. Freu mi


----------



## caroka (5. November 2015)

Stimmt für mich.


----------



## Brig (5. November 2015)

@smohr  Ist erledigt, hab einen Tisch für 12 reserviert (warme Küche erst ab 17:30)

Bis jetzt hab ich folgende Teilnehmer:

Smohr
Brig

Caroka

Juergets (freu mich meinen jahrelangen WP-Teamkollegen endlich kennenzulernen)

Beaker

Monsterwade

Garnitur 

Mzaskar
Green Epic
booN
redblack
Manchazek

@Reamol ?

@Faby – nur Tour?
Die S12 kommt übrigens :04 an - selbstverständlich warten wir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (5. November 2015)

bin selbstverständlich auch dabei


----------



## caroka (5. November 2015)

@Brig 
Danke für die Orga


----------



## booN (8. November 2015)

Wenn ich mich da mal mit zumischen DArf zum Essen natürlich *gg* Würde mit der Bahn kommen.


----------



## Monsterwade (8. November 2015)

Brig schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 14:00 / Fondue 17:00


Ob ich nach dem wochenlangen Entzug 3 Stunden Biketour überlebe, glaub ich kaum :-(
Lohnt es trotzdem ein Bike mitzubringen, um nach der Völlerei noch einen (kurzen) Nightride zurück zum Parkplatz einzubauen?


----------



## Brig (8. November 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Ob ich nach dem wochenlangen Entzug 3 Stunden Biketour überlebe, glaub ich kaum :-(
> Lohnt es trotzdem ein Bike mitzubringen, um nach der Völlerei noch einen (kurzen) Nightride zurück zum Parkplatz einzubauen?


Keine Sorge - erstens sind wir gemütlich unterwegs, zweitens flexibel und solange wir den Wetterbericht nicht kennen... - Chef ist @smohr Bike auf jeden Fall mitnehmen


----------



## redblack (11. November 2015)

so, konnte im geschäft meinen freitag tauschen und bin auch dabei. hab ich richtig verstanden 14 uhr killwangen. danke brig für org. freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manchazek (15. November 2015)

Ich würde auch gern (wieder einmal) kommen, wenn es noch Platz hat.
Danke dem Organisationsteam.


----------



## Beaker_ (16. November 2015)

Wetterprognose sieht extrem bescheiden aus. 
Fondue auf jeden Fall und zur Not mit dem Auto. 
Ein bisschen Regen macht ja nix, aber momentan ist Dauerstarkregen prognostiziert.


----------



## booN (17. November 2015)

Können uns ja zum Spinning kurs in der hiessigen Fitnessbude verabreden.  oder yoga pilates kibotu?


----------



## mzaskar (18. November 2015)

Hoi ihr fleissigen WP PunkteJäger 

Mal kurz zusammengefasst (soweit ich Weiss steht die Plannung noch):

Treffpunkt: 14:00 Bahnhof Spreitenbach/Killwangen
Anschliessend Start zur Tour. 
Für die, nicht Biker ist dann gegen 17:00 an der Gaststätte (Essen gibt es ab 17:30) ausgemacht.

Stefan


----------



## Brig (18. November 2015)

Richtig   Mal schauen, wie sich die Wetterlage entwickelt und was Smohr und Redblack meinen - ich bin ja eine Warmduscherin


----------



## mzaskar (19. November 2015)

Ich dusche auch gerne warm


----------



## redblack (19. November 2015)

wetter sieht wirklich nicht gut aus. ich komme mit dem dem touri und bin ca. 17.00 im rüsler.


----------



## Brig (19. November 2015)

*Wetterbedingte Aenderung: Treffpunkt neu 16:00 Bahnhof Killwangen - wir fahren direkt  hoch.*
Ich hoffe, es sind trotzdem noch alle dabei!


----------



## juergets (19. November 2015)

Bin dabei, hätte aber auch bei einer Tour mitgemacht.


----------



## Garnitur (19. November 2015)

Mein Arbeitsplan wurde umgestellt, hoffe dass es trotzdem klappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (20. November 2015)

Samstag 16:00 Killwangen geht klar... da scheint die Sonne auch wieder


----------



## Beaker_ (20. November 2015)

Ich komme auf 17:00 mit dem Auto ins Restaurant.


----------



## Monsterwade (20. November 2015)

Freu mich auf ein leckeres Fondue mit Euch.
Tour? Warmduschen bringt zwar keine Punkte,
dafür fahre ich eine Runde im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Garnitur (20. November 2015)

Wird bei mir leider nichts, habe Pikett...

Wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## caroka (20. November 2015)

Ich versuch dann auch direkt zum Rüsler zu kommen.


----------



## smohr (21. November 2015)

so bin dann mal unterwegs....................   Punkte!!!!


----------



## caroka (21. November 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> so bin dann mal unterwegs....................   Punkte!!!!


Yes


----------



## caroka (21. November 2015)

Ich komm definitiv direkt zum Rüsler.


----------



## Beaker_ (21. November 2015)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Freu mich auf ein leckeres Fondue mit Euch.
> Tour? Warmduschen bringt zwar keine Punkte,
> dafür fahre ich eine Runde im Wohnzimmer


Wetter sieht zwar etwas besser aus. Aber der Tagesplan ist mit der Familie schon umgestellt. Ich mache es wie du. Rolle und mit dem Auto zum Rüsler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2015)

Und hier ein paar Bilder  danke fürs Organisieren 






















Auf einen Guten Winter


----------



## Green Epic (21. November 2015)

Das war wieder ein sehr schöner Abend! Danke für's organisieren


----------



## juergets (21. November 2015)

Ja hat Spass gemacht. Herzlichen Dank für das Organisieren.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. November 2015)

War super: Super einfach zu erreichende Location, super Peronal, super lecker Fondue.
Naja, waren auch ein paar (super) nette Leute da ;-)


----------



## smohr (22. November 2015)

Immer wieder schön so ein Treffen mit tollen Leuten und lecker Fondue....
Man sieht sich spätestens im März wieder....


----------



## caroka (22. November 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön so ein Treffen mit tollen Leuten und lecker Fondue....
> Man sieht sich spätestens im März wieder....


....genau und dieses Jahr mit Senf. 
War lustig gestern. Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (22. November 2015)

smohr schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön so ein Treffen mit tollen Leuten und lecker Fondue....
> Man sieht sich spätestens im März wieder....


Genau, war wirklich schön! Und schon praktisch, wenn man nach dem Essen nur noch den Berg runter rollen kann. Die paar Meter vom Bahnhof zähl ich nicht 
Ich wünsch Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag - Brunch ist zum Glück fast vorbei...


----------



## Beaker_ (22. November 2015)

Schön wars. Lecker wars. Im Nachinein schade, dass ich nicht mit dem Bike gekommen bin.
Ich habe heute die Tour nachgeholt. Schon wars. Und den ersten Schnee befahren.


----------



## booN (23. November 2015)

Sorry hatten Notfall auf der Nord Süd Achse. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann zum frühjahr.

Gruss Roger


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2015)

Hast ein leckeres Fondue verpasst


----------



## Beaker_ (11. März 2016)

Wann, wo WP Abschlussgrillen?


----------



## smohr (11. März 2016)

Schon wieder ende pokal! Mist war zulange krank......


----------



## caroka (13. März 2016)

Leute das ist ja schon bald. Wer kann eine Tour anbieten und wie lange dauert die etwa? Ich schlage wieder das traditionelle Grillen an der Sihl vor. Sobald sich ein Tourenguide gemeldet hat, mach ich einen Doodle. Es geht um die Termine 19., 20., 26. und 27.03. Haltet Euch das schon mal frei.


----------



## Brig (13. März 2016)

Termine sind notiert, danke caroka


----------



## Green Epic (13. März 2016)

mzaskar und ich hatten überlegt das Grillen mit Tour im April durch zuführen. Bei möglichst angenehmen Temperaturen und Sonnenschein. Von den Terminen her gibt es bis WP-ende nicht mehr so viele Möglichkeit und wir haben auch an den verbleibenden Wochenenden nicht jedes zeit.
Wollte nur mal meinen Senf dazu geben.........damit es den zumindest hier im Forum gibt


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2016)

> Es geht um die Termine 19., 20., 26. und 27.03. Haltet Euch das schon mal frei.



Sowie es aussieht geht bei mir keiner der genannten Termine, da ich zum Wintersport bin und/oder Besuch habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (14. März 2016)

Ich wäre auch für die April-Variante von @Green Epic mit Betonung auf gutes Wetter und viel (ich wiederhole) viel Grillen.
Von den Märzterminen gehen bei mir 19.,20. und 27.


----------



## Garnitur (14. März 2016)

Ich würde auch eher einen April-Termin bevorzugen, im März habe ich noch Reserve


----------



## caroka (15. März 2016)

Na, das sind doch alles klare Ansagen. 
Dann grillen wir im April mit viel Senf. ;-)


----------



## caroka (15. März 2016)

@Brig 
Ich hoffe Du kannst auch im April.


----------



## smohr (15. März 2016)

ja caroka,,, mach dem dicken beine


----------



## Brig (15. März 2016)

das hoff ich doch auch, Caroka! 
Senf haben wir ja schon genug, ich würde dann den Kuchen übernehmen


----------



## Green Epic (15. März 2016)

mmmmmh bester Kuchen wo gibt


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2016)

Wer ist hier dick


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2016)

Pffft, Ich glaube ich gebe mal meinen Senf dazu 

April ist bestimmt ein guter Monat aumen: Grundsätzlich denke ich gegen Ende April wird es schön  Gibt es eigentlich Präferenzen bzgl. dem Tag? Samstag oder doch lieber Sonntag.

Einziger "Feiertag" Montag 18 April --> Sechsenläuten

Ich stelle mir eine schöne Nachmittagsrunde mit anschließendem Grillen vor und wer den Senf nicht isst muss in der Sihl baden gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (18. März 2016)

Also falls jemand morgen, Samstag 19.03. Lust hat - 10.30 Abfahrt Bahnhof Killwangen. Altberg, Uetliberg, Rüsler und dann zurück zum Bahnhof Killwangen. Hab mit Dropshot abgemacht - und die Wettervorhersage sieht toll aus!


----------



## Green Epic (18. März 2016)

oh schade, ist zu früh für mich.


----------



## Brig (18. März 2016)

schade!


----------



## redblack (18. März 2016)

be em skitürele im engadin, sorry.


----------



## smohr (19. März 2016)

zu spät gesehen, bin leider weg am morgen. Am nachmittag hätte gepasst.....


----------



## Brig (19. März 2016)

Ich versuch beim nächsten Mal früher zu posten, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2016)

War auch weg


----------



## Beaker_ (11. April 2016)

Wattisnu mit Grillen im Sihltal?


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2016)

Kommt noch, muss mal meine Termine sortieren und dann mache ich mal einen Vorschlag mit Doodle. Ist das OK?

Generell stellt sich für mich die Frage, eher Samstag oder eher Sonntag?


----------



## smohr (12. April 2016)

Ich hab diese WE pikettdienst, wäre dann nur mit auto da. Samstag oder sonntag is egal bei mir.....


----------



## Brig (13. April 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Generell stellt sich für mich die Frage, eher Samstag oder eher Sonntag?



Das kommt auf das Wochenende drauf an, mal Samstag, mal Sonntag - mal weder noch


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2016)

Ok, wieder alles ganz Easy  ich mach mal einen Doodle


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2016)

Voila, ein Doodle  http://doodle.com/poll/r8ipf7d8rrpaisia

Samstags wäre es eher Nachmittag, Sonntags eher Vormittag 

Zusätzliche Termine gewünscht? Bitte melden 

Das Programm:
Treffen im Sihlwald (Naturzentrum) oder Gattikon Schule. Dann geht es los evtl. mit 2 Varianten (Trail / Pläsir). Der Olaf spielt den Guide und ich den der für den Senf zuständig ist 
Wir machen uns dann ein Feuerchen und grillen lecker Wurst. Das Feuerchen können wir an verschiedenen Stellen, je nach Wetter machen  Hier würde ich aber noch etwas genauer darauf eingehen.


----------



## Beaker_ (15. April 2016)

Ich kann nur am Sa 7.5.
Sonntag ist Muttertag, Mutter im Pflegeheim besuchen.
Und das Wochenende vorher bin ich weg.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2016)

Bis jetzt ist der Samstag 07.05.2016 Favorit


----------



## Beaker_ (19. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (19. April 2016)

Kann nicht (Klassentreffen). Aber das Wochenende (14./15.) danache ist noch komplett frei.
Und Ende Mai ist dann Schluss mit Schweiz :-(


----------



## Brig (19. April 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Kann nicht (Klassentreffen). Aber das Wochenende (14./15.) danache ist noch komplett frei.
> Und Ende Mai ist dann Schluss mit Schweiz :-(


schade - wohin zieht es dich?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2016)

Wie Schluss mit Schweiz?


----------



## Monsterwade (20. April 2016)

Zum besseren Punktesammeln für den nächsten Winterpokal zieht mich die Firma nach Dubai um ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2016)

Nett von denen


----------



## Brig (20. April 2016)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Zum besseren Punktesammeln für den nächsten Winterpokal zieht mich die Firma nach Dubai um ;-)


dann brauchst du ein Fatbike für den Sand - Liquid Ice zum Kühlen und viel Sonnencreme


----------



## Monsterwade (20. April 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> dann brauchst du ein Fatbike für den Sand - Liquid Ice zum Kühlen und viel Sonnencreme


Hab mir schon ne Syntace W40 mit 2.5 Reifen tubeless montiert. Kommt fast an Fatbike dran. Die Dichtmilch wird wohl zu Pudding kochen 
Im Sommer geht's nur im Fitness-Studio oder Flucht nach PdS. Dafür im Winter bei 19-25 Grad werden die Punkte gesammelt


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2016)

Holla bis jetzt ist der 07.05 knapper Favorit. Sollte es noch andere Vorschläge geben. Ich bin offen


----------



## smohr (23. April 2016)

Und wenn dir zu warm ist kannste auch hier Fatbiken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2016)

SO die Stimme des Volkes hat den 7ten Mai als neuer Termin ausgewählt


----------



## Brig (24. April 2016)

Danke!


----------



## smohr (24. April 2016)

sehr schön....  wetter wird auch gut


----------



## Beaker_ (25. April 2016)

7.Mai Jawolll.
Details kommen dann ja noch.
*Freu*


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2016)

Hoi zäme

Also Treffpunkt Samstag 14:00 am Sihlwald Naturzentrum um 14:30 geht es los zu einer Tour 2 - 2.5 Stunden. Danach treffen wir uns zum grillen. 
Ich bringe einen Rost mit Kaufe noch Brot und bringe den Senf. Würde auch noch ein paar Getränke einkaufen (Cola, Wasser, Bier). 
Die Würste oder evtl. Fleisch zum Grillen kann jeder selbst mitbringen. 

Bringt jemand Salat oder Kuchen?


----------



## Brig (2. Mai 2016)

Den Kuchen bring ich natürlich mit!! @smohr: Kommst du auch mit dem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (2. Mai 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> @smohr: Kommst du auch mit dem Bike?


Achtung, Fangfrage! :-D

Zu schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann! Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass!


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> Also Treffpunkt Samstag 14:00 am Sihlwald Naturzentrum um 14:30 geht es los zu einer Tour 2 - 2.5 Stunden. Danach treffen wir uns zum grillen.
> Ich bringe einen Rost mit Kaufe noch Brot und bringe den Senf. Würde auch noch ein paar Getränke einkaufen (Cola, Wasser, Bier).
> ...


Folienkartoffel und Knobiquark- Kann ich den bei Dir deponieren oder muss ich den durch den Wald fahren? Dann darf ich nur nicht stürzen. Riecht dann alles nach Knobi.  Vllt. bringe ich noch S. mit. Ich denke ein Gast ist ok, oder? Das Wetter soll gut werden. Ich freu mich Euch alle mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Beaker_ (3. Mai 2016)

Bestens. Man sieht sich.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2016)

Es kann natürlich alles bei mir deponiert, oder besser in meinem Auto deponiert werden


----------



## Dropshot (3. Mai 2016)

Grüezi mitenand
muss noch schauen, ob ich kurzfristig doch auch noch kommen kann. Würde "meine Tranksamen und Fressalien" dann selber mitbringen. So nach dem Motto: wenn ich da bin, dann komme ich auch oder wenn ich komme dann bin ich auch  da.
Bin am Morgen noch mit meinem Alpencross-Team unterwegs. Je nach Trainingstour kann ich mich früher oder später ausklinken. Hoffe aber, dass ich zumindest zum Kaffee auf einen Schwatz vorbei schauen kann. Gruss aus der schönen Innerschwyz


----------



## Beaker_ (3. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich alles bei mir deponiert, oder besser in meinem Auto deponiert werden


Mal schauen ob ich mein Weib zu einem Salat/Kartoffelsalat motivieren kann.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Mai 2016)

Uiih dann muss ich ja noch Teller mitbringen  Sollte aber kein Problem sein ...... Muss nur daran denken und an den Senf


----------



## Beaker_ (3. Mai 2016)

An beides. Senf ohne Teller wäre auch nicht gut.


----------



## smohr (4. Mai 2016)

@Brig  jo mit den Bike, kann dich abholen.
Muss man noch was an Fressalien mitnehmen?

@Dropshot  kommste halt nur aufs essen


----------



## smohr (4. Mai 2016)

doppel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> @Brig  jo mit den Bike, kann dich abholen.
> Muss man noch was an Fressalien mitnehmen?
> 
> @Dropshot  kommste halt nur aufs essen



Ja grillgut


----------



## smohr (4. Mai 2016)

Grillgut hats doch da rumlaufen dachte ich


----------



## Brig (4. Mai 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> @Brig  jo mit den Bike, kann dich abholen.


super, das machen wir so! Dann brauch ich kein GPS


----------



## Brig (5. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich alles bei mir deponiert, oder besser in meinem Auto deponiert werden


Kommst du mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt?


----------



## smohr (5. Mai 2016)

na na Brig... wir fahren da mit dem bike hin ja!!!


----------



## Green Epic (5. Mai 2016)

smohr, Brig meinte mzaskar. Zitat bitte beachten!


----------



## Brig (5. Mai 2016)

genau - ich muss doch wissen, ob ich den Kuchen den ganzen Tag mitschleppen muss. Ich hoffe doch, dass er bei mzaskar sicher aufgehoben ist?


----------



## Green Epic (5. Mai 2016)

zur Not nehme ich den Kuchen, ob dann noch etwas für die anderen übrig bleibt........


----------



## Brig (5. Mai 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> na na Brig... wir fahren da mit dem bike hin ja!!!


Und das obwohl es keine Punkte mehr gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (5. Mai 2016)

Green Epic schrieb:


> zur Not nehme ich den Kuchen, ob dann noch etwas für die anderen übrig bleibt........


Also wenn ich alles in den Rucksack bekomme, dann bleibt auf jeden Fall genug übrig


----------



## smohr (5. Mai 2016)

zur not teilen wir uns den kuchen green und lassen brig im auto...


----------



## Brig (5. Mai 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> zur not teilen wir uns den kuchen green und lassen brig im auto...


Wenn es wieder so steil wird - keine schlechte Option


----------



## smohr (6. Mai 2016)

wenn caroka die tour macht.... dann gute nacht...   brig ich leide mit dir


----------



## Green Epic (6. Mai 2016)

Keine Angst, ich mache die Tour


----------



## smohr (6. Mai 2016)

Schei.sse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (6. Mai 2016)

Tour? Ich höre immer Tour. Ich dachte wir grillieren?


----------



## smohr (6. Mai 2016)

das grillieren wird wohl zur "tor"-tour!


----------



## Dropshot (6. Mai 2016)

komme nun definitiv auch. auf Biketour und zum grillen Nehme was als Appero mit
Bis morgen, lg


----------



## smohr (6. Mai 2016)

@Brig  12.15-12.30 bin ich bei der Kirche Killwangen...


----------



## Brig (6. Mai 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> @Brig  12.15-12.30 bin ich bei der Kirche Killwangen...


@smohr perfekt, bis morgen!!


----------



## Brig (6. Mai 2016)

Dropshot schrieb:


> komme nun definitiv auch. auf Biketour und zum grillen Nehme was als Appero mit
> Bis morgen, lg


super, bis morgen!


----------



## Green Epic (6. Mai 2016)

sehr schön Dropshot


----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> wenn caroka die tour macht.... dann gute nacht...   brig ich leide mit dir


Soviel Brig im WP gefahren ist, wird sie besser zwerg sein als ich. ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2016)

BringevAuto zum treffpunkt und bewache den Kuchen


----------



## Brig (7. Mai 2016)

Danke! Dann kann ich ja noch etwas apfelkuchen dazupacken
Bis nachher - das wetter ist ja perfekt, habt ihr super geplant!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (7. Mai 2016)

So alle wieder gesund zuhause...
Tolle Tour, richtig angemessen für konditions-schwache(danke)


----------



## Beaker_ (8. Mai 2016)

Schön war's. Lecker war's. Danke für Kuchen und tolle Trails.
Noch 6 Monate bis zum WP ...


----------



## Brig (8. Mai 2016)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Schön war's. Lecker war's. Danke für Kuchen und tolle Trails.
> Noch 6 Monate bis zum WP ...


Genau, hat Spass gemacht, der Apero war super, der Rest auch und ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde zu den Forellen  Danke!!


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2016)

Die TRails waren super flowig. Die letzten zwei, drei Stufen werde ich nie fahren.....
Doch alles einfach super. Wie Brig auch, freue ich mich schon auf die Forellentour. 
Achja und S. hat es auch gefallen. Mal sehen, ob er Blut geleckt hat.  Auf jeden Fall hat es ihm auch Spass gemacht.


----------



## Beaker_ (8. Mai 2016)

Forellentour?


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2016)

Zaskar meinte man könne mal ne Siehltour machen. Dort gibt es ein Gasthaus, welches Forellen aus eigener Zucht anbietet.  Ist so lose angedacht.


----------



## Beaker_ (9. Mai 2016)

Gute Idee. 
Kann man da nicht direkt mit dem Auto hin?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2016)

Auch mit dem Auto zu erreichen 
Aber schöner ist es mit Bike 

Ich würde mal so ende Mai Anfang Juni vorschlagen. Leider ist es Sonntags sehr voll, also eher Samstags oder mal Freitag Nachmittags.
Die Tour geht von Gattikon über den Horgenberg nach Schönenenberg, von dort in Richtung Teufenbachweiher zur Sihl. An der Sihl geht es dann bis Restaurant Sihlmatt. Weiter an der Sihl in Richtung Neuheim von dort geht es über Sihlbrugg, Sihlwald wieder zurück nach Gattikon
Es gibt auch eine kürzere Route. Je nach Wetter und Lust gibt kann man mehr oder weniger Trail einbauen. Achja es braucht evtl etwas Licht wegen 2 Tunnel (besonders der 2te ist recht duster).

Ich würde es dann relativ kurzfristig nach Wetter ankündigen (hier im WP Thread)


----------



## Brig (9. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Auch mit dem Auto zu erreichen
> Aber schöner ist es mit Bike
> 
> Ich würde mal so ende Mai Anfang Juni vorschlagen. Leider ist es Sonntags sehr voll, also eher Samstags oder mal Freitag Nachmittags.
> ...


Perfekt, danke!!!  Durch die Tunnels bin ich schon mal, das war wirklich sehr dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropshot (9. Mai 2016)

Grüezi mitenand
nochmals allen herzlichen Dank, welche am Samstag dabei waren und zum tollen Treff beigetragen haben. super gsi.
Zur Sihltour: das zweite Tunnel ist nicht nur sehr finster, sondern auch sehr niedrig, nur Zwergentauglich nichts für hochhackige Bikeheels Und die Tunelbreite ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen, also vor der Tour beide Lenkerenden um min. 10cm kürzen 

Sonst coole Tour, gglg Dropshot


----------



## Beaker_ (9. Mai 2016)

Wenn terminlich irgendmöglich bin ich sehr gerne dabei. 
Gerade hat sich @bastifunbiker und seine Lady @Miss_Funbiker fürs nächste WP-Fondue provisorisch angekündigt. Eventuell haben sie auch Lust für die Forellentour. Trailtauglich sind sie auf jeden Fall, da bikeparkgehärtete Enduristen wohnhaft in Chur.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Mai 2016)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Wenn terminlich irgendmöglich bin ich sehr gerne dabei.
> Gerade hat sich @bastifunbiker und seine Lady @Miss_Funbiker fürs nächste WP-Fondue provisorisch angekündigt. Eventuell haben sie auch Lust für die Forellentour. Trailtauglich sind sie auf jeden Fall, da bikeparkgehärtete Enduristen wohnhaft in Chur.


Alles mutmassliche Unterstellungen! 
Forelle essen wir gern. 
Trailtauglichkeit konnte bisher nicht nachgewiesen werden


----------



## smohr (11. Mai 2016)

Basti ist Trailtauglich... sein Avatar hat ihn verraten

Bei der Forellentour bin ich auch dabei und der Tunnel ist kein Problem hab grad mein Lenker auf 40cm gekürzt!!


----------



## Beaker_ (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Sollen wir die Sihltour ins Auge fassen? Ich hätte grosse Lust drauf.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2016)

Ja ich bin jedoch ab dem 3 - 11 Juni in den Ferien, wollte sie für danach planen.
Gibt es eine Prefernz für Sa oder So?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (26. Mai 2016)

Von mir keine Prefrenz bezüglich Sa oder So.
Schöne Ferien ...


----------



## mzaskar (26. Mai 2016)

Hier der Doodle zur Tour 

http://doodle.com/poll/fgngivyzfpzyn3f6


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier der Doodle zur Tour
> 
> http://doodle.com/poll/fgngivyzfpzyn3f6


Yeeessss


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2016)

achso, ich fahre auch mit


----------



## Brig (28. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achso, ich fahre auch mit


Perfekt!!


----------



## caroka (28. Mai 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> achso, ich fahre auch mit


Davon gehe ich aus. ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (30. Mai 2016)

Bis jetzt ist der 2 Juli Favorite


----------



## Beaker_ (30. Mai 2016)




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2016)

So Jungens und Mädels oder Bikerinnen und Biker 
Ich bin mal eine Woche weg, danach sollte der Termin aber stehen 

Jetzt muss der Tobi (Garnitur) nur noch seinen Flugplan ändern und schon passt es


----------



## Garnitur (1. Juni 2016)

Der trinkt dann Whisky in Schottland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2016)

Ach das kann doch nicht gegen ein tolle Forelle aus der Sihl anstinken


----------



## smohr (12. Juni 2016)

Leider gehts bei mir net auf wegen betriebsdienst.......


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2016)

Also Samstag 2 July. 

14:00 in Gattikon an der Schule. Es hat ein Parkhaus im Obstgarten, fûr diejenigen, die mit dem PW anreisen.


----------



## juergets (18. Juni 2016)

Sorry Stefan, ich muss mich leider abmelden, es hat sich in der Familie etwas ergeben und ich kann nicht weg!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2016)

Oh das ist schade, denn am 2 July wird es bombiges Wetter haben und wir können noch ein kühlendes Bad in der Sihl nehmen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2016)

Hier nochmals die genauen Koordinaten vom Treffpunkt 

CH1903 / LV03 684'194.0, 237'387.3
CH1903+ / LV95 2'684'194.83, 1'237'387.12
WGS 84 (lat/lon) 47.28201, 8.55151
47°16′55.237″N 8°33′05.421″E
UTM 466'083, 5'236'601 (zone 32T)
MGRS 32TMT 66083 36601
Höhe 526.5 m


Und hier das Zwischenziel 

CH1903 / LV03 689'257.0, 227'720.5
CH1903+ / LV95 2'689'257.84, 1'227'720.35
WGS 84 (lat/lon) 47.19441, 8.61650
47°11′39.863″N 8°36′59.404″E
UTM 470'950, 5'226'839 (zone 32T)
MGRS 32TMT 70950 26839 
Höhe 593.2 m
Link mit Fadenkreuz


----------



## Brig (19. Juni 2016)

Danke mzaskar, ist notiert, bin dabei   Und nach einer Woche Biken im Elsass bin ich jetzt auch abgehärtet ;-)


----------



## Beaker_ (20. Juni 2016)

Prima. Gibts da auch vegane Forellen?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2016)

Die musst du aber selber fangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (30. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sieht es schlecht aus für Samstag. Seit gestern bin ich mit Magendarmgrippe ausser Gefecht. Vermutlich kann ich am Samstag nicht.
Ich geben noch definitiv Bescheid.
Und weil das Auto besetzt ist kann ich auch nicht abkürzen oder direkt zum Restaurant kommen.

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Brig (30. Juni 2016)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht es schlecht aus für Samstag. Seit gestern bin ich mit Magendarmgrippe ausser Gefecht.


Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Green Epic (30. Juni 2016)

Beschissene Situation! gute Besserung!


----------



## Beaker_ (30. Juni 2016)

Danke. 
Mit Montezumas Rache ist nicht zu spassen.


----------



## Green Epic (30. Juni 2016)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Danke.
> Mit Montezumas Rache ist nicht zu spassen.


Die holt das letzte aus dir raus


----------



## Dropshot (1. Juli 2016)

Hoi zämä

wann gedenkt ihr beim Sihlmätteli zu sein?
Da ich am Samstagmorgen noch mit Kollegen über den Wannentritt unterwegs bin werde ich vielleicht nur auf ein Bier oder Mineralwasser vorbei schauen. Und da nach dem Mittag auch schon wieder Regen angesagt ist werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden.
Wenn ich komme, bin ich da.
Ansonsten hends guet und den gueti Zyt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2016)

Hoi zäme, 
ich frage mich gerade, ob wir nicht auf Sonntag verschieben sollen? Ist zwar etwas kurzfristig, aber eine Forelle schmeckt im trockenen und bei Sonne einfach nochmals besser  

Leider habe ich nur von den wenigsten eine Telefonnummer, hoffe mal alle lesen es. Vielleicht können wir auch ein T-Kette bilden  Was meint ihr? 


Das Wetter ist am onntag besser und laut Doodle konnte auch alle am Sonntag ( mehr oder weniger ) 

*Samstag*
Am Samstag anfangs im Osten noch letzte Aufhellungen, sonst wechselnd, zeitweise stark bewölkt und aus Westen aufkommende Schauer und Gewitter. Gegen Abend aus Westen wieder zunehmend trocken und besonders im Nordwesten einzelne Aufhellungen. Temperatur am frühen Morgen um 15 Grad, am Nachmittag um 23 Grad. Nullgradgrenze in 3700 Metern Höhe. In den Bergen starker Südwestwind, im Flachland im Tagesverlauf böig auffrischender Westwind.

*Sonntag*
Am Sonntag inneralpin rascher Übergang zu recht sonnigem Wetter. Auf der Alpennordseite am Vormittag noch Restbewölkung, besonders gegen die Voralpen hin und ganz im Osten am Morgen letzte Schauer möglich. Im Tagesverlauf jedoch ebenfalls Übergang zu recht sonnigem Wetter. Um 21 Grad.


----------



## everywhere.local (1. Juli 2016)

hallo Ladies,

wir können leider nicht. Sowohl Missy, als auch ich sind an der Hand verletzt, Biken is grad net


----------



## Brig (1. Juli 2016)

Sonntag kann ich nicht, ich teste SUP auf dem (wahrscheinlich mehr im)  Greifensee. Aber auf Gewitter habe ich auch keine Lust. Von daher macht Sonntag Sinn - und wenn die Forelle gut ist, müsst ihr eine 2. Runde machen


----------



## caroka (1. Juli 2016)

Also, ich wäre auch für Sonntag, bzw. gutes Wetter.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2016)

ein zweites Mal geht immer  und der Sommer kommt ja auch noch


----------



## Dropshot (1. Juli 2016)

ich bin Sonntag anderweitig beschäftig und auf mich müsst ihr terminlich eh keine Rücksicht nehmen.
Gut Forellenessen


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2016)

Ich denke wir fahren Sonntag. Abfahrt wie gehabt 14:00


Brig schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich nicht, ich teste SUP auf dem (wahrscheinlich mehr im)  Greifensee. Aber auf Gewitter habe ich auch keine Lust. Von daher macht Sonntag Sinn - und wenn die Forelle gut ist, müsst ihr eine 2. Runde machen


das ist aber schade


----------



## Green Epic (1. Juli 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> Sonntag kann ich nicht, ich teste SUP auf dem (wahrscheinlich mehr im)  Greifensee. Aber auf Gewitter habe ich auch keine Lust. Von daher macht Sonntag Sinn - und wenn die Forelle gut ist, müsst ihr eine 2. Runde machen


sehr schade  aber die spass beim sup


----------



## smohr (1. Juli 2016)

SUP?  da kommen mir nicht jugendfreie sachen in den sinn.......


----------



## Brig (1. Juli 2016)

Green Epic schrieb:


> sehr schade  aber die spass beim sup


Danke - ist Premiere, ich bin sehr gespannt und rechne mit blauen Flecken und Muskelkater. 
Die Forellen werden alle flüchten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> Danke - ist Premiere, ich bin sehr gespannt und rechne mit blauen Flecken und Muskelkater.
> Die Forellen werden alle flüchten



Das passt dann ja zu dem vom smohr angemerkten


----------



## Brig (1. Juli 2016)

wie war das: Männer...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2016)

Ohje, immer mehr können nicht  

Immo sind nur noch ich und die Caro über :-o oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Green Epic (2. Juli 2016)

Ich bin auch noch dabei!


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2016)

Ja super


----------



## Green Epic (2. Juli 2016)

aber so wie es heute geregnet hat, wird das Biken morgen auch nicht lustig


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2016)

Hoi zäme

Aufgrund des Dauerregens und der eh schon sehr nassen Wege, sage ich das Schlammbad an der Sihl für Morgen ab ..... 

Sorry

PS: Neuer Termin kommt dann wenn es etwas trockener ist.


----------



## Beaker_ (11. Juli 2016)

Oh. Lese ich gerade erst. Schade.
Aber gut für mich. Dann kann ich eventuell doch noch mit. 
Gib Bescheid.


----------



## booN (11. Juli 2016)

war letzet woche doch trocken *gg* nun wirds wieder schlechter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2016)

naja an der Sihl war alles andere als trocken


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2016)

Wetter wird auch wieder besser 

*Trend mit mittlerer Prognosezuverlässigkeit:*
Am Sonntag meist sonnig und wärmer. Am Montag meist sonnig und sommerlich warm.

*Mögliche Entwicklung ab Montag, 18.07 bis Sonntag, 24.07 *
Ein Hochdruckgebiet erstreckt sich vom nahen Atlantik bis zum Mittelmeer und ein umfangreiches Tiefdruckgebiet liegt über Nordeuropa. Meist sonniges Wetter, in der zweiten Tageshälfte jeweils besonders über den Alpen einzelne Schauer oder Gewitter. Temperatur über dem jahreszeitlichen Mittel.


Basierend auf dem oben geschriebenen, wie steht es den mit Sonntag 24.07


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2016)

Ist für mich okay.


----------



## Brig (11. Juli 2016)

Leider nein, da geht es in die Ferien, eine Woche Santa Caterina Valfurva, biken


----------



## Beaker_ (13. Juli 2016)

Würde für mich auch gehen.


----------



## smohr (19. Juli 2016)

jo dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## booN (20. Juli 2016)

fuss gebrochen, fall wie immer aus.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2016)

Hoffen wir mal auf besseres Wetter  Bei Regen macht es keinen Spass draussen zu sitzen und Forelle zu essen.

Also immer schön die Tellerchen leeren 

Vorhersage Meteo Swiss von heute:
*Samstag*
Am Samstag veränderlich, in den Alpen und Voralpen oft auch stark bewölkt und einige Schauer, vereinzelt auch Gewitter. 23 bis 26 Grad.
*Sonntag*
Am Sonntag veränderlich, besonders in den Alpen und Voralpen noch oft stark bewölkt und einige Schauer. 22 bis 25 Grad.

SRF Meteo:
*Aussichten bis Montag*





*Alpennordseite und Wallis*
Am Freitag und Samstag wechselnd bewölkt mit sonnigen Phasen. Gelegentlich Platzregen und Gewitter. 25 bis 28 Grad. Am Freitag teils kräftige Gewitter mit Hagel. Am Sonntag und Montag weiterhin je nach Region ein paar Platzregen und einzelne Gewitter. Aber auch wieder längere sonnige Abschnitte, besonders am Montag. Um 25 Grad.


----------



## Beaker_ (21. Juli 2016)

Sonntag könnte trocken bleiben.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2016)

Hoi zäme
Also das Wetter sieht gut aus, naja nicht perfekt aber gut  Immerhin  Also auf zur Forelle und ins Restaurant Sihlmatt

Jedoch würde îch vorschlagen, Vormittags los zu fahren  Wie ware es den mit 10:00 oder 10:30 an der Schule in Gattikon (Schweikrüti)

CH1903 / LV03 684'065.0, 237'290.5
CH1903+ / LV95 2'684'065.83, 1'237'290.37
WGS 84 (lat/lon) 47.28116, 8.54978
47°16′52.164″N 8°32′59.219″E
UTM 465'952, 5'236'507 (zone 32T)
MGRS

Da ich mitfahre wird es eine eher gemütliche Tour über Waldstrassen. Trails können eingebaut werden, da sich einige ja gerade neben der Waldstrasse finden , aber da ich ja noch "old school" bin ( 26", Eisenrahmen, keine Federung )  ziehe ich die Waldstrasse vor  und ja ich fahre auch sehr langsam 

Ich freue mich auf Sonntag  Wer kommt mit?

PS: Sollte sich das Wetter zu mehr Regen entwickeln, werde ich die Tour kurzfristig absagen. Zur Forelle fahren macht nur bei schönem Wetter so richtig Spass.


----------



## Beaker_ (21. Juli 2016)

Hier. Gerne 10:30, da ich per Ratt von Obfelden her anreise.


----------



## caroka (21. Juli 2016)

10:30 ist doch perfekt. Ich frag S. noch ob er mit kommt.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2016)

@ Caro
Ihr könnt auch bei mir übernachten. 

@All 
Immerschön aufessen


----------



## smohr (22. Juli 2016)

10:30 Bin dabei.....................


----------



## caroka (22. Juli 2016)

Ich bin doch nur im virtuellen Leben `ne Plauscherin. 
Du weisst, ich hab meine Prinzipien im richtigen Leben. Oder hast Du jetzt zwei Gästezimmer. 
Eigentlich wäre ich jetzt wieder im Plauschmodus......
Jetzt kümmer ich mich aber erst mal um das Loch in meinem Bauch.


----------



## smohr (23. Juli 2016)

Steht morgen 10:30 noch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2016)

Also

Caro
Sven
Olaf
Smohr
Beaker
Mzaskar 
Jemand vergessen?


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2016)

Ja steht


----------



## caroka (24. Juli 2016)

Bin dank Smohr`s Energieriegel noch gut heimgekommen. Und in Rappi hab ich noch einen alten Kollegen getroffen. War wieder ne schöne Tour mit Euch.


----------



## smohr (25. Juli 2016)

Schöne Tour und lecker essen....
Nur dass mit dem Bike reinigen muss noch gelöst werden oder andere Trails


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2016)

was hat dich denn davon abgehalten, durch die Sihl zu fahren


----------



## Beaker_ (25. Juli 2016)

Gartenschlauch.
Schöne Tour, leckere Forelle. Gerne mal wieder.


----------



## caroka (13. September 2016)

Mal was anderes.....
Nachdem meine Gabel defekt ist, ich eine neue Bremse brauche und meine Hinterradfelge mich zum dauernden Schrauben zwingt und 26" ausgedient hat......ich wollte mir gerade ne neue Bremse kaufen und dachte mir bei dem Preis ich solle doch besser in ein neues Hardtail investieren. Stimmt es das Giant den gleichen Rahmenbauer wie Scott hat? Ist das ein und das selbe?


----------



## caroka (13. September 2016)

caroka schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.....
> Nachdem meine Gabel defekt ist, ich eine neue Bremse brauche und meine Hinterradfelge mich zum dauernden Schrauben zwingt und 26" ausgedient hat......ich wollte mir gerade ne neue Bremse kaufen und dachte mir bei dem Preis ich solle doch besser in ein neues Hardtail investieren. Stimmt es das Giant den gleichen Rahmenbauer wie Scott hat? Ist das ein und das selbe? Also, ich mein im Bezug auf Carbon....


----------



## booN (25. September 2016)

Als ich vor ein paar Jahren mal in Shenzhen bei einem Carbon Rahmen Hersteller war,  hat er mich in einen Showroom mitgenommen um mir zu zeigen was er alles an Mustern hat, da hingen u.a. auch Giant und Scott Rahmen. Es gibt auf der Welt gar nicht so viele Carbon Hersteller. Ist ja nicht unaufwendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2016)

Wann geht es den wieder in den WP :-o
Müsste doch bald wieder so weit sein


----------



## Brig (13. Oktober 2016)

genau:  31.10.2016 bis zum 26.03.2017, die neue Saison ist aber noch nicht aktiviert. Kannst dich also noch etwas vor-erholen 
Dummerweise findet der erste Spinning Marathon schon am 22. Oktober statt...


----------



## juergets (14. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Machst du dann wieder ein Team auf? Brig?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde das Team Zürigemütli gründen, sobald das geht


----------



## Jack22001 (14. Oktober 2016)

@mzaskar: kann man da eigentlich auch Ski Langlauf eintragen? Dann könnte ich auch mit machen und euch unterstützen. Natürlich sobald Schnee liegt


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2016)

jepp Langlauf ist glaube ich gleich dem laufen gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (14. Oktober 2016)

da bin ich doch aber viel schneller mit den Ski.... 
cool dann kann ich auch mit machen und hab gleich ne zusatz-motivation


----------



## Brig (14. Oktober 2016)

juergets schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Machst du dann wieder ein Team auf? Brig?


Ja, mach ich! Hab auch schon einen Punktesammeltermin mit Dropshot


----------



## Brig (14. Oktober 2016)

Ab Montag kann man die Teams gründen!


----------



## caroka (15. Oktober 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> Ab Montag kann man die Teams gründen!


Dann mach ich auch wieder mit. Werde aber mehr Laufen und alternativen Sport treiben. Gibt nicht so viele Punkte. Heute kommt mein MTB weg und dann muss ich mir erst mal en Neues kaufen. :-(


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2016)

Es wird auch ein Team Fürobigbier geben  ich hoffe mal auf tatkräftige Unterstützung von Green Epic, Redblack, Garnitur, Kerberos und natürlich mir aka mzaskar. Quasi als Biertrinkende Männerselbsthilfegruppe . 
Achja es wird sich nicht gedrückt Männers  das Ziel ist Bierherrschaft


----------



## booN (16. Oktober 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es wird auch ein Team Fürobigbier geben  ich hoffe mal auf tatkräftige Unterstützung von Green Epic, Redblack, Garnitur, Kerberos und natürlich mir aka mzaskar. Quasi als Biertrinkende Männerselbsthilfegruppe .
> Achja es wird sich nicht gedrückt Männers  das Ziel ist Bierherrschaft


Bier ist immer gut, bin dabei *gg*


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2016)

booN schrieb:


> Bier ist immer gut, bin dabei *gg*


Hi Boon
Mit 5 Bikern ist die Gruppe voll. 
Wenn ich bei den Vielbikern kein Obdach finde, können wir eine Gruppe machen.


----------



## booN (16. Oktober 2016)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Boon
> Mit 5 Bikern ist die Gruppe voll.
> Wenn ich bei den Vielbikern kein Obdach finde, können wir eine Gruppe machen.


Machen wir dann die Kaffe und Kuchen biker ?? *gg*


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2016)

booN schrieb:


> Machen wir dann die Kaffe und Kuchen biker ?? *gg*


Für Kuchen bin ich immer zu haben. ......genau Kaffeekränzchen!!!


----------



## booN (16. Oktober 2016)

caroka schrieb:


> Für Kuchen bin ich immer zu haben. ......genau Kaffeekränzchen!!!


Das klingt gut, hoffe wir haben dann noch einen milden november und dezember das ich da noch pkt einfahren kann im süden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2016)

Soderle Team *Fürobigbier* ( http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/40 ) erstellt 
Plätze sind erst einmal reserviert für die Fürobigbiertrinker:

Green Epic
Garnitur
Red Black
Kerberos
mzaskar
Sollten sich die Herren jedoch nicht auf eine Teilnahme besinnen, sind Plätze frei für alle


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2016)

caroka schrieb:


> Dann mach ich auch wieder mit. Werde aber mehr Laufen und alternativen Sport treiben. Gibt nicht so viele Punkte. Heute kommt mein MTB weg und dann muss ich mir erst mal en Neues kaufen. :-(



Wieso zuerst weg? Ging es gar nicht mehr :-o


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso zuerst weg? Ging es gar nicht mehr :-o


Die Gabel taugt nur noch für die Strasse. Das Bike hat mir treue Dienste geleistet, doch jetzt ist das Radlager defekt und der Bremse traue ich nicht mehr, nachdem sie sich bei ca. 40 kmh im Sommer zuzog. Ich hab es als Stadtschlampe verschenkt, mit der Bedingung, dass eine neue Bremse montiert werden muss, denn wenn ich keinen Zwang habe was neues zu kaufen, kauf ich nix.

Jetzt hab ich Kaufzwang. Es gibt von Cube geniale Hardtails.


----------



## caroka (17. Oktober 2016)

Vllt. fahr ich dann auch wieder besser. Bin seit dem Unfall ziemlich unsicher gewesen. ;-)


----------



## Jack22001 (18. Oktober 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> jepp Langlauf ist glaube ich gleich dem laufen gesetzt



Moin, hab mal nachgelesen. Langlauf ist gleich dem MTB gesetzt, aber MTB gefahren wird trotzdem. Dakeine Projekte anstehen, kann ich auch mal bei euch in der Woche mit fahren, nach der Arbeit - ob jetzt im Team oder nur so falls das Team voll ist (also Anzahl Teammitglieder - jetzt nicht Promille). 

"Pro 15-minütiger Radeinheit 1 Punkt. Beispiel 1: 1 Stunde Rad = 4 Punkte (egal ob MTB, Cross, Rolle oder Rennrad). Beispiel 2: 5 Stunden Rad = 20 Punkte (d. h.: kein Limit!) Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten."


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2016)

Gelle Cube ist cool  
geile Farbe  
https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/ltd/cube-ltd-pro-2x-greennblack-2017/


----------



## caroka (18. Oktober 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gelle Cube ist cool
> geile Farbe
> https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/ltd/cube-ltd-pro-2x-greennblack-2017/


Ich steh mehr hierdrauf:
https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/ltd/cube-ltd-sl-2x-blackline-2017/
Ich mag keine Rock Shox. Frag mich nicht warum. Ausserdem ist es leichter und ist die Bremse nicht auch besser?
Was mich total überrascht hat, dass teilweise auf den neuen Bikes Bremsscheiben verbaut sind, die nicht mehr geschliffen, sondern nur noch gestanzt sind. Damit kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Beaker_ (19. Oktober 2016)

Wann ist eigentlich WP-Fondue-Treffen?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2016)

Das ist eine gute Frage  Frage geht dann wohl an smohr und Brigg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Oktober 2016)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich steh mehr hierdrauf:
> https://www.cube.eu/2017/hardtail/ltd/cube-ltd-sl-2x-blackline-2017/
> Ich mag keine Rock Shox. Frag mich nicht warum. Ausserdem ist es leichter und ist die Bremse nicht auch besser?
> Was mich total überrascht hat, dass teilweise auf den neuen Bikes Bremsscheiben verbaut sind, die nicht mehr geschliffen, sondern nur noch gestanzt sind. Damit kann ich mich gar nicht anfreunden.



Hast du bei dir in der Nähe einen Händler? Ich habe mal Cubes in Zug gesehen bei Cycling Lounge


----------



## caroka (19. Oktober 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du bei dir in der Nähe einen Händler? Ich habe mal Cubes in Zug gesehen bei Cycling Lounge


Ja, in Wolfhausen ist ein Händler.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Oktober 2016)

Gibts noch ein Team, dem ich mich anschliessen kann?


----------



## juergets (23. Oktober 2016)

Ja schau mal bei Traildorado rein, @arminfle, der die letzten Jahre mitgefahren ist fällt für diesen Winter aus.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## Brig (24. Oktober 2016)

Genau, RedOrbiter macht dieses Jahr auch Pause!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Oktober 2016)

Wie der macht Pause? Achja, was macht den die Fondueplanung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (24. Oktober 2016)

verstanden


----------



## Beaker_ (24. Oktober 2016)

Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue
Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue
Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue
Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue
Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue
Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue
Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue, Fondue


----------



## caroka (25. Oktober 2016)

.....ohja und vorher?


----------



## Brig (25. Oktober 2016)

So, hier der dooooodle link 
http://doodle.com/poll/uzghsc9fe9wtbdur


----------



## Brig (26. Oktober 2016)

Team TrailDorado hat übrigens noch einen freien Platz!  Wer hat Lust uns zu unterstützen?


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> Team TrailDorado hat übrigens noch einen freien Platz!  Wer hat Lust uns zu unterstützen?


ok


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2016)

.


----------



## Brig (2. November 2016)

so wie es aussieht, past der 27. November am besten @smohr hat sich aber noch nicht eingetragen, mal schauen, ob er dann auch kann


----------



## Kerberos (2. November 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht, past der 27. November am besten @smohr hat sich aber noch nicht eingetragen, mal schauen, ob er dann auch kann


Kerberos ist am Start! Habe mich jetzt mal direkt auf das WE 26./27. gestürzt und die anderen Daten gar nicht erst problematisiert.


----------



## Jack22001 (2. November 2016)

Hoi zäme,

wie man hier so schön sagt. Würde mich gern auch zum Fondueplausch am 27.11. eintragen. Ist da ne offene Veranstaltung oder treffen sich da nur die Eingeschworenen? War noch nicht so richtig aktiv im CH Forum (nur mal vor Ewigkeiten mit Mzaskar nen Wochenende in den bergen fahren) und wollte mich daher nicht einfach so mit eintragen. 

Edit: Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Ich mache ja nun das erste mal beim WP mit. Der Spass geht ja bekanntlich seit dem Wochenende. Ich hab mal in die Ratings reingeschaut. Wie kann es denn sein as jemand im Einzelranking täglich 7 h Radfahren einträgt (wohl gemerkt ist dieselt ohne Pausen). Sind das Profisportler oder Proficheater?  Btw. was hat man dann davon ganz oben im Ranking zu stehen, falls man cheatet? Der Sinn erschliesst sich mir da nicht 
Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (2. November 2016)

@Jack22001
Beim Fondue einfach eintragen und man ist dabei.

Betr. Winterpokal-Spitzenwerte. Es gibt wohl beide Typen. z.B. Velokurriere oder Extrem-Ausdauersportler oder Profis usw.
Und jedes Jahr auch ein paar Punkte-Schwindler.
Diese verschwinden dann irgendwann weil Sie gemeldet und gelöscht werden, oder selber merken dass es eben uncool ist mit Schwindeln.
Sozusagen alle Jahre wieder... Für mich sind das einfach "Kindsköpfe"

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Jack22001 (2. November 2016)

ah super dann mach ich das mal. Thx. An Velokuriere hab ich noch garnicht gedacht. Die bekommen die Zeiten tatsächlich locker zusammen ) Ich für meinen Teil werd halt einfach schauen kontinuierlich was zu machen aber auch nicht die ganze Freizeit damit zu verbringen. Muss ja noch Spass machen


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2016)

Immer lustig und mit Spass beim biken, Langlaufen, oder was auch immer. Hauptsache bewegen


----------



## smohr (9. November 2016)

FONDUE NATÜRLICH DABEI   

So hab mich auch grad eingetragen. Ich denke wieder auf dem Rüsler(Parkplätze) und für die harten Bahnhof Killwangen
und mit dem Bike.
Brig wird das wieder super organisieren danke

Gruss smohr


----------



## Brig (9. November 2016)

toll smohr, auf dich haben wir gewartet  Fondue ohne dich geht nicht!

*Somit ist Sonntag, 27. November bestätigt* (sorry caroka).

*9* Teilnehmer: @Green Epic , @Beaker , @Garnitur *+1*, @mzaskar , @Kerberos, @Jack22001, @smohr , @Brig

Wann wollt ihr essen? 16:00, 17:00 oder früher?  Wenn wir Essenszeit wissen, kann ich reservieren und wir können die Abfahrtszeit ab Bahnhof Killwangen je nach Wetter planen. Bei schlechtem Wetter direkt hoch, bei schönem Wetter finden wir sicher einen Umweg 

Und falls noch jemand mitkommen möchte, einfach melden, es wird ein netter Nachmittag/Abend!!


----------



## Kerberos (9. November 2016)

Von mir aus gern Fahrradfahren ab 14:00 Uhr und Fondue Punkt 4.

Danke für die Organisation !


----------



## Jack22001 (9. November 2016)

cool. Danke schön. Ab 14:00 Biken wäre für mich auch ok


----------



## smohr (9. November 2016)

Jo denke 16:00 essen is ok und 14:00 biken ab Bahnhof Killwangen......

@Brig: Ich bringe DEIN leeren Tupper zum auffüllen wieder mit


----------



## Garnitur (9. November 2016)

Ich würde noch meine Freundin mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (9. November 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> Jo denke 16:00 essen is ok und 14:00 biken ab Bahnhof Killwangen......
> 
> @Brig: Ich bringe DEIN leeren Tupper zum auffüllen wieder mit


ok, war da das braune Zeugs drin?


----------



## Brig (9. November 2016)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Ich würde noch meine Freundin mitnehmen


geändert - 9 Teilnehmer


----------



## caroka (10. November 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> toll smohr, auf dich haben wir gewartet  Fondue ohne dich geht nicht!
> 
> *Somit ist Sonntag, 27. November bestätigt* (sorry caroka).
> 
> ...


Ja schade, doch man kann nicht alles haben. Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall so viel Spass wie wir/ihr immer haben. 
Ich mach auch was schönes, wenn auch unsportlich.  Doch dieses Jahr fahr ich sowieso nur wenige WP ein.


----------



## smohr (10. November 2016)

JA Brig, da war das braune Zeug drinne...
Ich geb dir den Altplastik zurück und krieg ne volle haste gemeint


----------



## Green Epic (10. November 2016)

Ich hab auch noch so leere Plastikbehälter, bringe sie zum Auffüllen mit!


----------



## Brig (10. November 2016)

Green Epic schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch so leere Plastikbehälter, bringe sie zum Auffüllen mit!


auch das braune Zeugs?  Oder was anderes?  Müsst ihr aber ab Bahnhof selber den Berg hoch schleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (10. November 2016)

Tisch im Restaurant Rüsler ist reserviert, Sonntag, 27.11., 16:00, 9 Personen, "keller",  http://www.ruesler.ch/anfahrt/index.html
Fondue ist nicht vorbestellt, falls jemand was anderes essen möchte


----------



## Green Epic (10. November 2016)

kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen Brig, war sehr lecker und somit auch sehr schnell gegessen!


----------



## Jack22001 (13. November 2016)

Winterpokal -> heute mal geschaut wie weit wir von Arth zur Rigi kommen.Weit gings nicht - nur von Berner Höhe aus Richtung First bis in den Wald. Dann haben wir es gelassen. Spass hat's trotzdem gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2016)

TsTs die Wahl des richtigen Sportgerätes ist schon entscheidend


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2016)

Ich glaube ich muss mal trainieren


----------



## Beaker_ (14. November 2016)

smohr schrieb:


> Jo denke 16:00 essen is ok und 14:00 biken ab Bahnhof Killwangen......
> 
> @Brig: Ich bringe DEIN leeren Tupper zum auffüllen wieder mit





Brig schrieb:


> Tisch im Restaurant Rüsler ist reserviert, Sonntag, 27.11., 16:00, 9 Personen, "keller",  http://www.ruesler.ch/anfahrt/index.html
> Fondue ist nicht vorbestellt, falls jemand was anderes essen möchte


Ist notiert.


----------



## Brig (25. November 2016)

Wer kommt am Sonntag direkt/ohne Bike ins Restaurant?


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2016)

Ich bin noch am überlegen. Ohrenentzündung klingt nicht ab und der Tinnitus nervt


----------



## Beaker_ (26. November 2016)

Uuups. Gute Besserung.
Ich komme mit dem Rad zum Bahnhof.


----------



## smohr (26. November 2016)

Ich komm zum Bahnhof.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (26. November 2016)

Ich muss auch noch schauen, im Moment fast keine Stimme und die Freundin kommt so oder so nicht.

Gute Besserung @mzaskar


----------



## Green Epic (26. November 2016)

Bahnhof!


----------



## Brig (26. November 2016)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlegen. Ohrenentzündung klingt nicht ab und der Tinnitus nervt


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Brig (26. November 2016)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch schauen, im Moment fast keine Stimme und die Freundin kommt so oder so nicht.[/USER]


Schade.  Dir aber auch gute Besserung!


----------



## Kerberos (26. November 2016)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch schauen, im Moment fast keine Stimme und die Freundin kommt so oder so nicht.
> 
> Gute Besserung @mzaskar


----------



## Kerberos (26. November 2016)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch schauen, im Moment fast keine Stimme und die Freundin kommt so oder so nicht.


Ich hoffe, Du schaffst es noch ! Fondue hilft gegen kaputten Hals, habe ich gehört . . . 

Ich bin um 2 am Bahnhof Killwangen und freue mich auf's Biken.


----------



## Kerberos (27. November 2016)

Ich komme 14:04 mit der S-Bahn ab Zürich an. 
Letzte Meldungen aus den fast-Krankenlagern?


----------



## Brig (27. November 2016)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Ich komme 14:04 mit der S-Bahn ab Zürich an.


 Bis gleich!


----------



## Beaker_ (28. November 2016)

Merci an die Orga und die Teilnehmer. Hat wieder viel Spass gemacht.
Fondue war sehr lecker.
Brownies sind es noch.

BTW: Bin auf dem Heimweg doch noch den Stachedrahttrail gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (28. November 2016)

Auch von mir besten Dank an alle und insbesondere brig für die Organisation - hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Jack22001 (28. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen, auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die Orga und den schönen Nachmittag. Hat echt Spass gemacht mit euch. coole Truppe. Bin im April sicher dabei (wenn es nicht da Wochenende vom 60. meiner Schwieger wird)


----------



## Green Epic (28. November 2016)

Auch ich möchte mich ebenfalls herzlich beim Organisationskomitee bedanken, für die Durchführung dieser grandiosen Veranstaltung!
Weiter so, ihr seid grossartig


----------



## Garnitur (28. November 2016)

Der Kirsch hätte vielleicht geholfen, habe mich aber geschont, hoffe aber auf ein Comeback im Frühling


----------



## Kerberos (28. November 2016)

Garnitur schrieb:


> Der Kirsch hätte vielleicht geholfen, habe mich aber geschont, hoffe aber auf ein Comeback im Frühling


----------



## Brig (28. November 2016)

hat wirklich Spass gemacht und ich hoffe, ich finde die Trails dann auch alleine  Danke @smohr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (29. November 2016)

Teufelsdingens, Zuckerhut ... mehr weiss ich nicht mehr. Aber schöner Trailspieplatz dort.


----------



## smohr (29. November 2016)

Jo endlich des Fondue verdaut 

Da freu ich mich auch schon auf den Frühling......


----------



## Beaker_ (29. November 2016)

Grillen ist auch sehr fein. 

Apropos Leckereien. @Brig deine Brownies haben begeistert. Meine Töchter meinten das wären die besten Brownies die sie je gegessen haben. Kannst du uns bitte das Rezept verraten?


----------



## Brig (30. November 2016)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Grillen ist auch sehr fein.
> 
> Apropos Leckereien. @Brig deine Brownies haben begeistert. Meine Töchter meinten das wären die besten Brownies die sie je gegessen haben. Kannst du uns bitte das Rezept verraten?


Danke, das freut mich sehr!  Klar, schickst du mir eine PN mit deiner Emailadresse?


----------



## caroka (30. November 2016)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Grillen ist auch sehr fein.
> 
> Apropos Leckereien. @Brig deine Brownies haben begeistert. Meine Töchter meinten das wären die besten Brownies die sie je gegessen haben. Kannst du uns bitte das Rezept verraten?


Darf ich das auch bitte haben. E-Mailad ist unterwegs.


----------



## Brig (30. November 2016)

hast email


----------



## caroka (1. Dezember 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> hast email


Hab es mir angeschaut.  Werde sie auch mal versuchen zu machen. Ich mach die Sportlervariante. Mächtig!!!! 
Die hattest Du doch schon mal dabei beim Grillieren, oder?


----------



## Brig (1. Dezember 2016)

caroka schrieb:


> Die hattest Du doch schon mal dabei beim Grillieren, oder?


genau


----------



## caroka (1. Dezember 2016)

Brig schrieb:


> genau


Yes.....die waren verdammt gut!!!!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2017)

Neues Bike 

Soderle, den Winter genutzt und mal ein neues ( altes ) Helius AC 29" ( 2013 ) aufgebaut 

Rahmen: Helius AC 29" ( M )




Kisten sind angekommen




Hope Pro 4




EX471 und ein Spanier zum Puzzle 




Gut geworden 




Maxxis Ardent




Rohbau abgeschlossen ( Renthal passt leider nicht so gut )




Fertig  ( es fehlt noch die RS Reverb Stealth - sorry für die Kabelbinder )




Renthal durch Joystick ersetzt ( passt  )




Hope M4 Tech




Erste Ausfahrt im Schnee --> ganz grosser Spass 





Andere Teile verbaut:

Gabel: RS Yaric
Dämpfer: RS Monarch
Antrieb: SH XT 2x10 ( noch )
Sattel: Chromag
Vorbau RF 35 mm x 50 mm
Griffe: Joystick

Gewicht nach der Ausfahrt: 14.7 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (25. Januar 2017)

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht.


----------



## mzaskar (25. Januar 2017)

Hoi zäme 

Also der WP ist gerade etwas über die Mitte und am 26 März ist schon wieder Schluss mit Lustig  Generell die Frage an euch alle, bevor ich einen Doodle mache, sollten wir das letzte WP WE für eine " Adieu Winter und WP Abschied " Tour oder eine " Hello Sunshine " Tour etwas später ( Mai ) anpeilen ..... oder beides 

Grüssle

Der Stefan mit dem neuen Radl


----------



## Brig (25. Januar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> Also der WP ist gerade etwas über die Mitte und am 26 März ist schon wieder Schluss mit Lustig  Generell die Frage an euch alle, bevor ich einen Doodle mache, sollten wir das letzte WP WE für eine " Adieu Winter und WP Abschied " Tour oder eine " Hello Sunshine " Tour etwas später ( Mai ) anpeilen ..... oder beides
> 
> ...



Beides - und dich wollen wir auf dem neuen Rad sehen!!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Januar 2017)

Aaahahhh


----------



## Jack22001 (27. Januar 2017)

Im März wäre ne gute Idee 

ach und hast Du überhaupt noch Platz in der Garage?


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2017)

Gerade recht voll


----------



## smohr (28. Januar 2017)

Ich geb dir 500.- für des 29'' und ne kiste bier


----------



## mzaskar (28. Januar 2017)

hahaha der war gut


----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2017)

smohr schrieb:


> Ich geb dir 500.- für des 29'' und ne kiste bier


En Nikolai......"verdammt gut" 

Eher schenkst Du es mir, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. Januar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> Also der WP ist gerade etwas über die Mitte und am 26 März ist schon wieder Schluss mit Lustig  Generell die Frage an euch alle, bevor ich einen Doodle mache, sollten wir das letzte WP WE für eine " Adieu Winter und WP Abschied " Tour oder eine " Hello Sunshine " Tour etwas später ( Mai ) anpeilen ..... oder beides
> 
> ...


Natürlich zweimal, wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2017)

Soderle, ich habe mal einen Doodle mit 4 Terminen vor dem WP Ende gemacht.

http://doodle.com/poll/3yc7erge2fuxsv3s

Die Tour findet wie gehabt im Sihlwald statt. Je nach Wetter und Witterung würde ich Fondue oder Grill vorschlagen. Obwohl ich dieses Jahr eher an ein Fondue glaube . Eine Grilltour können wir dann für den Mai anpeilen 

Den genauen Treffpunkt gebe ich noch bekannt 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Jack22001 (4. Februar 2017)

bin "leider" im urlaub


----------



## Beaker_ (5. Februar 2017)

I can. Period.


----------



## smohr (7. Februar 2017)

bin dabei... welches Bier willste haben, damit ich die Kiste gleich mitbringen kann.....


----------



## Beaker_ (8. Februar 2017)

Im Mai gerne auch noch eine Forellentour .... Yammie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garnitur (8. Februar 2017)

Ich muss noch meinen Märzplan abwarten, das wird bis ca. 20igsten dauern.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2017)

Ich habe einen Scheiss gemacht    Ich bin ja vom 18 - 25 März in den Skiferien  

Habe nochmal 2 Termin angefügt


----------



## Green Epic (8. Februar 2017)

Du willst nur nicht mit fahren!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2017)

gar nicht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2017)

Sieht nach 1 April aus 

Kein Scherz


----------



## Jack22001 (11. Februar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Scheiss gemacht    Ich bin ja vom 18 - 25 März in den Skiferien
> 
> Habe nochmal 2 Termin angefügt



Sehr gut dann kann ich auch kommen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2017)

Ich sage mal es sieht gut aus für den 1 April


----------



## Beaker_ (14. Februar 2017)

Ich trage es mal in den Kalender ein.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2017)

Hoi zäme

Also es ist der 1te April  so ca. 1400 in Gattikon oder im Sihlwald ( ich würde gerne noch abwarten, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt )

Freu mi


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2017)

Nächstes Jahr als WP Ende  https://www.rovaniemi150.com/rov150/cold-weather/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (19. Februar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> Also es ist der 1te April  so ca. 1400 in Gattikon oder im Sihlwald ( ich würde gerne noch abwarten, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt )
> 
> Freu mi


notiert!


----------



## Brig (19. Februar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr als WP Ende  https://www.rovaniemi150.com/rov150/cold-weather/


Über Rov66 kann man reden...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Februar 2017)

Gebongt


----------



## Jack22001 (22. Februar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich sage mal es sieht gut aus für den 1 April


So lang es kein Aprilscherz wird 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr als WP Ende  https://www.rovaniemi150.com/rov150/cold-weather/



Dann reservier dir jetzt schonmal Dein Zimmer. Wir wollten dieses Jahr nach Lappland in den Winterurlaub. Ist aber recht teuer, da das die Hochsaison ist und gut ausgebucht (+-1000 EUR für ein Zimmer pro Woche muss man rechnen).  Flug ist easy - einfach via Helsinki umsteigen - und Airport Helsinki ist wie ein Busbahnhof


----------



## caroka (22. Februar 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi zäme
> 
> Also es ist der 1te April  so ca. 1400 in Gattikon oder im Sihlwald ( ich würde gerne noch abwarten, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt )
> 
> Freu mi


Notiert


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2017)

Ich trainiere auch schon


----------



## mzaskar (11. März 2017)

für den Sommer  

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03/06/trail-tales-ep5/


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2017)

Mit dem Wetter sieht es ja gut aus  

Ich denke mal wir grillen.


----------



## smohr (25. März 2017)

Wenn es so bleibt gerne.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (25. März 2017)

Bin leider mal wieder krank. Ich versteh nicht, wieso ich immer zum Schluss des WP hin krank werde. Ich kann also nächsten Samstag nicht kommen. Sorry!


----------



## Kerberos (25. März 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wir grillen.


Top Vorbereitung schon mal, ich freue mich schon auf eine gute Tour und gute Zeit anschliessend!


----------



## Brig (25. März 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Bin leider mal wieder krank. Ich versteh nicht, wieso ich immer zum Schluss des WP hin krank werde. Ich kann also nächsten Samstag nicht kommen. Sorry!


Schade - und gute Besserung!! Nächste WP Runde dann zur Abwechslung dann ohne Krankheit!!


----------



## juergets (25. März 2017)

Hoffentlich


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2017)

kurze Frage an alle und etwas organisatorisches:

1. Es sieht Samstag gegen Abend nach erhöhter Regenwahrscheinlichkeit aus. Sollen wir eine Stunde früher starten?
2. Da ich ja sehr wahrscheinlich ( bin mit einem blöden Husten erkrankt, der sich nicht verpissen will  ) auch mitfahre, steht natürlich das Auto nicht unten am Grill, daher müsst ihr dieses mal euer Essen und trinken selbst transportieren.
3. Treffpunkt wäre bei mir an der Garage (  2'684'028, 1'237'728 ), dort kann dann nochmals Luft getankt und die Getränkeflaschen aufgefüllt werden. ( https://map.geo.admin.ch/?topic=ech...,,,&X=237762&Y=684033&zoom=8&crosshair=marker )

4. Evtl. ist Caro in der Lage, das ein oder andere an Essen getrennt zu transportieren.
5. Parkmöglichkeiten bestehen im Parkhaus Obstgarten


----------



## Kerberos (28. März 2017)

Die Wetterdienste scheinen sich noch nicht einig zu sein. Grund genug für Optimismus! 

Aber mir würde Start 13:00 Uhr in Gattikon gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (28. März 2017)

Gattikon 13:00 wäre OK für mich.


----------



## Brig (28. März 2017)

ja, 13:00 passt


----------



## caroka (28. März 2017)

12.30 bei Dir. Wäre das ok? Ich bring einen grossen Rucksack mit. Da kann ich allerlei transportieren.
Doch wie machen wir das mir den Getränken? Hast Du einen Anhänger den ich ziehen/schieben kann?
Oder so einen Einkaufswagen? Ich hab ja dann genügend Zeit hin zu laufen.


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2017)

Alles klar 1300 bei mir


----------



## Beaker_ (29. März 2017)

Wetterprognose sieht gut aus. 
Deponieren wir Essen und Trinken vor der Tour beim Grillplatz?
Ich kann natürlich auch alles mitschleppen. Dann leiden aber meine eh schon minimalen Fahrkünste. Nur noch S0.


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2017)

Ein Teil kann bei mir an Caro ausgeliefert warden


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2017)

oder etwas früher dann gibt es ggf. ein Essens-Shuttle


----------



## Kerberos (29. März 2017)

Habe auch @Vazifar und @redblack Bescheid gesagt.


----------



## Brig (30. März 2017)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Habe auch @Vazifar und @redblack Bescheid gesagt.


----------



## mzaskar (30. März 2017)

Achja, Essen und trinken bitte selbst mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (30. März 2017)

13:00 Gattikon geht in Ordnung.

@Brig 11:30 bei der Kirche?

smohr


----------



## Brig (30. März 2017)

smohr schrieb:


> 13:00 Gattikon geht in Ordnung.
> 
> @Brig 11:30 bei der Kirche?
> 
> smohr


Diesmal nicht - ich bin nett zu meinen Beinen und fahr mit dem Auto. Dafür habe ich mehr Platz für Kuchen - und kann dich notfalls mit zurück nehmen 
Letztes Wochenende war hart und Spinning am Dienstag hat nicht wirklich zur Erholung beigetragen. Aber schön wars


----------



## Brig (30. März 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, Essen und trinken bitte selbst mitbringen


den Kuchen bring ich mit


----------



## Kerberos (31. März 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Teil kann bei mir an Caro ausgeliefert warden


Zum dem Teil möchte ich mein Zeug auch zählen, möchte nicht mit Wurst und Bier im Rucksack auf Tour gehen. Danke!

PS: Komme mit der S4 Gleis 21 12:18 ab Zürich HB, Ankunft Langnau-Gattikon 12:40, Bergankunft @mzaskar ein paar Minuten später...


----------



## Beaker_ (31. März 2017)

Also 12:41


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2017)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Zum dem Teil möchte ich mein Zeug auch zählen, möchte nicht mit Wurst und Bier im Rucksack auf Tour gehen. Danke!
> 
> PS: Komme mit der S4 Gleis 21 12:18 ab Zürich HB, Ankunft Langnau-Gattikon 12:40, Bergankunft @mzaskar ein paar Minuten später...





Beaker_ schrieb:


> Also 12:41



Perfekt, dann bist du ja schon aufgewärmt


----------



## smohr (31. März 2017)

Ok Brig....

Kuchen


----------



## Kerberos (1. April 2017)

Nun bin ich schon im Zug. Und hatte mein Bier vergessen!! Da könnt Ihr mal sehen, dass der Sport doch noch Priorität hat. 
Zum Glück gibt es so viele Kiosks am HB...


----------



## Kerberos (1. April 2017)

Vielen Dank an alle, hat grossen Spass gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Green Epic (1. April 2017)

was ein herrlicher Tag  war wieder ein grosses vergnügen euch alle zu treffen, miteinander zu biken und zu grillieren!
@Brig danke für die vielen Leckereien  du bist Weltklasse


----------



## Beaker_ (1. April 2017)

Genau. War toll und lecker.
Vielen Dank an das Boxenteam beim Reifenwechsel.
Und natürlich an den Guide und die Kuchenfee.
Gute Besserung an das Sturzopfer. Nächstes Mal hoffentlich wieder auf dem Ratt dabei.


----------



## smohr (1. April 2017)

Besser hätte es ja fast net werden können.....
Der Caramelkuchen hat mich im Gegenwind vor der "Unterzuckerung" bewart

Freu mich auf die Sommertour.....


----------



## Beaker_ (2. April 2017)

Ich bin den Albis hoch mit dem vollen Bauch fast gestorben.


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2017)

Viel Dank Brig du biste die Beste  Ich lasse mir den restlichen Kuchen gerade schmecken  
Hat super Spass gemacht :huepf: eine richtig schöne Frühlingseunde mit vielen Freunden einfach unbezahlbar


----------



## mzaskar (2. April 2017)

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen  

Der Feuermacher  




Männerrunde




Was da wohl beredet wird  




Egal ich beiss erst einmal in die Wurst  ... 



...und du kriegst nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (2. April 2017)

Hat Spass gemacht - wie immer!!  Ich freu mich auf die Forellentour 
Kuchenreste sind übrigens auch schon weg


----------



## Brig (3. April 2017)

Ich hab  ja auch noch 2 nette Fotos


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2017)

Forellentour Mitte Ende Mai, bevor der Olaf seine grosse Reise antritt  

http://doodle.com/poll/4f9g39ad7w4g3n3i


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2017)

Ich poste mal noch so eine IDee :-o

Tour von Gattikon auf die Wildspitz - Biwackieren - am nächsten Tag zurück ( Bike oder Bahn ja nach Gefühlslage )

Habe mal grob gerechnet: ~40 km und ~1400 hm





Nicht sicher ob das Attachement funktioniert. Einfach das .txt entfernen, damit es wieder eine .kml Datei wird


----------



## Brig (7. April 2017)

Sonnenaufgang/Untergang vom Wildspitz tönt zwar sehr verlockend, aber ich bin ein Warmduscher


----------



## RedOrbiter (7. April 2017)

Brig schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang/Untergang vom Wildspitz tönt zwar sehr verlockend, aber ich bin ein Warmduscher





Et voila - Wildspitz Sonnenuntergang
War gewaltig.
Noch ein feines Abendessen genossen.
Dann sind wir mit LED-Strahlern wieder runter gefahren.

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2017)

Brig schrieb:


> Sonnenaufgang/Untergang vom Wildspitz tönt zwar sehr verlockend, aber ich bin ein Warmduscher


Ich kann dich ja wärmen


----------



## mzaskar (7. April 2017)

soderle. ich habe die Forellentour kurz angepasst und den Mai mal rausgenommen  

http://doodle.com/poll/4f9g39ad7w4g3n3i


----------



## Brig (8. April 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kann dich ja wärmen


Du meinst sicher das Duschwasser?


----------



## Beaker_ (10. April 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soderle. ich habe die Forellentour kurz angepasst und den Mai mal rausgenommen
> 
> http://doodle.com/poll/4f9g39ad7w4g3n3i


Ich kann nur an den Samstagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2017)

wie war deine Paris Roubaix Runde?


----------



## Beaker_ (11. April 2017)

Super und hart. Ist schon speziell. Mit dem Crosser bei trockenen Pavés lief es gut.
Aber bei Rad einladen wurden mir das Garmin Edge 510 und mein Garmin Etrex 20 geklaut. Eben kurz nebens Rad gelegt und 2m weg am Auto rumgemacht. Selber schuld.


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2017)

Kacke


----------



## Beaker_ (12. April 2017)

Dafür habe ich jetzt brandneue Edge 520 und Edge 1000. Etwas übertrieben, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2017)

edge 520 is goil


----------



## caroka (16. April 2017)

Hab schon lange nicht mehr reingeschaut. Auch ich fand es schön mit Euch zu grillen. Klar werde ich das nächste Mal wieder mit dem Bike dabei sein.  
@Brig: Danke für die super Leckereien. 

Bin für die Forellentour eingetragen. Biwakieren an der Wildspitz tönt gut. Hab aber weder Biwak noch Schlafsack.


----------



## caroka (16. April 2017)

Das mit dem Garmin ist echt schei§§e.


----------



## Beaker_ (16. April 2017)

Einen Teil zahlt zum Glück die Versicherung und die Modernisierung mit den Ersatzgeräten ist eine tröstlicher Nebeneffekt. 
Aber wiedermal habe ich gelernt, dass man das Ratt niemals nie nicht aus den Augen lassen darf. Nicht mal für ein paar Sekunden.


mzaskar schrieb:


> edge 520 is goil


Genau.
Hast du das? Auch die Karte mit regionaler OSM-Karte ersetzt? Macht ein fast vollwertiges Tagstouren-Navi fürs Rennvelo draus.
Nur fürs MTB und zum freien Erkunden braucht man das 1000er.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2017)

ich sollte eine Open MTB Map drauf haben  

Aber reicht mir, zum erkunden habe ich die Karte dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (15. Mai 2017)

Steht eigentlich schon ein Datum für die Forellentour?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2017)

Allez Hopp, die Würfel sind gefallen 










*Samstag 24 Juni gibt es Forelle 








[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]*

Ich denke wir sollten gegen 12:00 Treffen und dann gegen 14:00 essen  Danach können wir gemütlich zurück radeln und ggf. noch irgendwo einkehren


----------



## Beaker_ (17. Mai 2017)

Prima. Ist notiert und freue mich drauf.


----------



## smohr (22. Mai 2017)

Notiert,,,, und dabei


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2017)

perfekt


----------



## Brig (25. Mai 2017)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2017)

Der Olaf will kneifen


----------



## Brig (16. Juni 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Olaf will kneifen


das kann er nicht machen


----------



## Beaker_ (20. Juni 2017)

Treffpunkt ist wieder vor der reifenmordenden Garage?


----------



## smohr (22. Juni 2017)

Ich denke schon.....


----------



## Brig (22. Juni 2017)

smohr schrieb:


> Ich denke schon.....


fährst du über Killwangen? Dann würde ich dich begleiten - ganz gemütlich!


----------



## smohr (23. Juni 2017)

@Brig jop ich fahre über Killwangen 10:00 +/-5min bei Kirche..... und gemütlich weiter dann


----------



## Brig (23. Juni 2017)

smohr schrieb:


> @Brig jop ich fahre über Killwangen 10:00 +/-5min bei Kirche..... und gemütlich weiter dann



Super, dann bis morgen!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2017)

Reifen sind vorrätig


----------



## Beaker_ (20. Oktober 2017)

WP-Fondue? Wann? Wo?


----------



## Jack22001 (20. Oktober 2017)

Ja es geht wieder auf den Winter zu.
Als Tourvorschlag: Wie wäre es mal mit der Innerschweiz?

1 Vorschlag:
Wir könnten uns in Küssnacht am Rigi treffen - auf die Seebodenalp fahren - Im Restaurant was essen und dann den Trail Richtung Arth /Immensee runter. Fahrzeit ca 2-2.5 Stunden / HM ca. 600m - da bin ich mir grad aber nicht sicher..

Geht aber nur solange kein Schnee liegt - also nicht mehr lange.
Resti: http://hotelseebodenalp.ch/

oder

2. Vorschlag.
Buonas (bei Rotkreuz / Parkplätze kosten los im Ort) - Richtung Meierskappel - Dann auf das Michelskreuz und bergab einen schönen Trail Richtung Küntwil.
Dauer nur 1:15h hm und500m

Restaurant: https://www.breitfeld.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (20. Oktober 2017)

Meinst du den Polenweg?


----------



## Jack22001 (23. Oktober 2017)

Ja genau


----------



## Brig (26. Oktober 2017)

Also ich komm dieses Jahr ohne Bike - ab Montag beginnt meine GA1 Phase, mein allererstes strukturiertes Training...


----------



## juergets (26. Oktober 2017)

Brig schrieb:


> Also ich komm dieses Jahr ohne Bike - ab Montag beginnt meine GA1 Phase, mein allererstes strukturiertes Training...



Dann machst du dieses Jahr kein Team auf?


----------



## Monsterwade (26. Oktober 2017)

Gibts noch ein Plätzchen in einem Team?


----------



## Brig (27. Oktober 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Dann machst du dieses Jahr kein Team auf?


danke! ist gemacht


----------



## Brig (27. Oktober 2017)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Gibts noch ein Plätzchen in einem Team?


Bist auf der Warteliste. Die Stammcrew hatte 1. Priorität


----------



## Monsterwade (27. Oktober 2017)

Antrag gestellt


----------



## caroka (27. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich auch in ein Team?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (27. Oktober 2017)

Antrag gestellt


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2017)

Moin Moin .... Also ich bin offen  für neues


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2017)

Team gegründet mit den altbekannten Mitstreitern quasi als Selbsthilfegruppe


----------



## Brig (28. Oktober 2017)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich auch in ein Team?


Ich warte noch auf  Antwort von Arminfle. Falls er nochmal aussetzt, gehört der Platz dir!


----------



## Brig (28. Oktober 2017)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich auch in ein Team?


Der letzte Platz bei TrailDorado gehört dir!


----------



## juergets (28. Oktober 2017)

super-----Team komplett!

Hab heute zum ersten Mal nach 9 Wochen wieder trainiert. Auf dass es im Winterpokal wieder richtig viele Punkte geben möge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (29. Oktober 2017)

Bin auch offen für neues .... Jack22001 in die richtung waren wir noch nie.
Und ich bin noch zu haben ... für ein team...


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2017)

Danke Brig! 
Ich denke kann dieses Jahr wieder ein paar Punkte beisteuern. Fahr wieder mim Bike zur Arbeit.


----------



## Beaker_ (29. Oktober 2017)

Jack22001 schrieb:


> Ja genau


Polenweg ist ein toller Trial. Aber im Spätherbst, im Dunkeln nix für mich.
Ausserdem schätze ich dir Rundfahrt insgesamt für eine WP-Tour als zu lang ein. Man muss ja auch irgendwie zu den Autos zurückkommen.
Und das ist der letzte Punkt. Die meisten sind bisher per Rad oder ÖV gekommen und hier müssten wohl die Allermeisten ins Auto sitzen.

Sorry. Ich bin eher für die "alte" Variante für die WP-Tour, Fondue im Rüsler oberhalb Killwangen.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## RedOrbiter (29. Oktober 2017)

@Beaker
Wieso immer die gleiche Gegend?
Zur Abfahrt - Muss ja nicht unbedingt der Polenweg sein.
z.B. ab der Seebodenalp der direkte Trail nach Immensee runter über den Bergrücken habe ich damals als sehr interessant empfunden.
Die Abfahrt muss ja auch nicht unbedingt im Dunklen sein, sondern kann ja auch schon bei Tageslicht in Angriff genommen werden. Macht imo sowieso viel mehr Spass!
Zu Lang? Ab Küssnacht zur Seebodenalp sind es 600 hm. Das sind dann etwa 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 Std. im Aufstieg...
Und ja, Küssnacht a. Rigi hat Bahnanschluss... und sogar eine Autobahnausfahrt...

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## caroka (29. Oktober 2017)

Also ich hab kein Auto. Vllt. hätte ich die Möglichkeit mit Stefan anzureisen? Ich finde das Käsefondue am Rüssler aber Klasse!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin offen  Bei 600 HM sollte ich evtl. mal nach einem E-MTB Ausschau halten 

@RedOrbiter hat die Alp geöffnet?

Transport könnte evtl. auch koordiniert werden


----------



## Brig (30. Oktober 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin offen  Bei 600 HM sollte ich evtl. mal nach einem E-MTB Ausschau halten


Die Idee ist gut, damit könnte ich sicher auch im GA1 Bereich mitfahren


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2017)

hihim dann bin ich nicht allein


----------



## mzaskar (30. Oktober 2017)

Brig schrieb:


> Also ich komm dieses Jahr ohne Bike - ab Montag beginnt meine GA1 Phase, mein allererstes strukturiertes Training...



Was hast du vor?


----------



## Brig (30. Oktober 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was hast du vor?


Nichts Spezielles, ich möchte nur einfacher den Berg hochkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (30. Oktober 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @RedOrbiter hat die Alp geöffnet?


Ich habe mal die Webseite aufgesucht. Gemäss dieser sollte das Restaurant Seebodenalp offen sein.
Wie's dort kulinarisch aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. War vor Jahren nur mal auf ein Kaffee dort.
Vielleicht weiss @Jack22001 mehr. Der Vorschlag kam von Ihm.



RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2017)

Brig schrieb:


> Nichts Spezielles, ich möchte nur einfacher den Berg hochkommen.


also e-Bike


----------



## Beaker_ (31. Oktober 2017)

Geht Heli-Shuttle auch?


----------



## Brig (1. November 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> also e-Bike


die Idee ist nicht schlecht   Nur muss ich mein Bike auch ab und zu tragen...  Wie schwer war das Rad der Radquerfahrerin? Vielleicht lässt sich ja mein Genius umbauen...


----------



## Brig (6. November 2017)

So, ich habe mal ein Doodle gemacht, dann können wir schon mal einen Termin suchen und uns spatter auf die Location einigen 
https://doodle.com/poll/eiqa54g5v5nxbv5a


----------



## Beaker_ (7. November 2017)

Merci. Ich habe eingetragen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. November 2017)

habe mich mal eingetragen


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2017)

Gibt es denn schon etwas genaueres wegen der Lokation? 
Ich könnte ja mal das neue Freizeitzentrum Heuried in den Ring werfen  Tour auf den Uetliberg und Antennentrail nach unten  Das Restaurant macht ein vorzügliches Fondue


----------



## Beaker_ (9. November 2017)

Klingt gut. Liegt gut. 
Die Schlammschlacht auf Teilen des Antennentrails wird sicher spannend. 
Kann man aber auch umgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (12. November 2017)

@Green Epic:  Ist der 19. wirklich unmöglich für dich?

@All - Fondue-Termin im Januar?


----------



## Green Epic (12. November 2017)

@Brig 19. bin ich am Abend an einem Konzert, hetze ungern von einem Termin zum nächsten


----------



## Brig (13. November 2017)

Das versteh ich -  mit Fondue im Bauch kommt Hetzen nicht gut 
Was meint ihr zu 26. November, dann leider ohne Hansj?


----------



## Jack22001 (13. November 2017)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Webseite aufgesucht. Gemäss dieser sollte das Restaurant Seebodenalp offen sein.
> Wie's dort kulinarisch aussieht kann ich nicht beurteilen. War vor Jahren nur mal auf ein Kaffee dort.
> Vielleicht weiss @Jack22001 mehr. Der Vorschlag kam von Ihm.
> 
> ...




Sorry Leute. hab schonwieder ne Weile nicht ins Forum reingeschaut. Also wir waren mehrmals diesen Sommer da, meist zum Kaffee trinken und Kuchen verdrücken. Aber der war gut. Seebodenalp ist jetzt nicht so schlimm hochzukommen, wenn man es nicht so eilig hat. Allerdings ist es da inzwischen weiss. 
https://www.rigi.ch/en/Information/Webcams

ütliberg und Antenne ist auch nicht verkehrt. Was auc hginge zugerberg und dann den Trail runter. Aber dann müssten wir ja vorher Fondue essen? Glaub nicht das die uns willkommen heissen wenn wir total eingesaut sind? GEstern war ich nur mal ne knappe stunde draussen und sah aus wie nach nem Motocross Rennen 
Erstmal brauchen wir aber ein Datum.


----------



## juergets (13. November 2017)

Bin leider in diesem Winter Samstag/Sonntag meistens als Hundetrainer (Hütehundewesen) unterwegs. Vielleicht klappt dann zum Ende des Hinterpokals, dann sind die Trainings vorbei. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und en Guete.


----------



## smohr (13. November 2017)

Geht das im Heuried auch dreckigen klamotten? ansonsten mit antennentrail bin ich dabei.... datum gehen bei mir eig. alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2017)

Ich kann ja mal nachfragen


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2017)

smohr schrieb:


> Geht das im Heuried auch dreckigen klamotten? ansonsten mit antennentrail bin ich dabei.... datum gehen bei mir eig. alle



No Problem


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Lift auf den Uetliberg


----------



## mzaskar (14. November 2017)

juergets schrieb:


> Bin leider in diesem Winter Samstag/Sonntag meistens als Hundetrainer (Hütehundewesen) unterwegs. Vielleicht klappt dann zum Ende des Hinterpokals, dann sind die Trainings vorbei. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und en Guete.



Auch cool viel Spass


----------



## juergets (15. November 2017)

Danke! Manchmal ists ein bisschen grenzwertig, wenns den ganzen Tag regnet, wie vorletzten Sonntag


----------



## Jack22001 (15. November 2017)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Lift auf den Uetliberg



Nein nicht das ich wüsste. nut die S10 und die nimmt keine Räder mit.  Man kann aber vom Sihltal aus hochfahren. Bei dem Autobahnkreuz gibts ein Weg am Höcklerbach hoch. dauert ca 45 min bis 1 stunde da hoch zu fahren. bin aber letztes mal vor ca 2 Jahren hochgefahren.

Am ZugerbergTrail gibts nen lift...


----------



## Brig (20. November 2017)

So meine Herren. *SONNTAG, 03. DEZEMBER* ist der Termin!
Wetterbedingt eher Heuried oder Rüsler.
Da ich ja mit dem Auto komme, überlasse ich euch das, ebenso Treffpunkt und Zeit 
@mzaskar, welches Restaurant ist das genau? Google hilft nicht wirklich ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2017)

https://www.stadt-zuerich.ch/ssd/de/index/sport/eislaufen/heuried.html


----------



## Beaker_ (20. November 2017)

Prima ist notiert.


----------



## smohr (21. November 2017)

Notiert... Heuried klingt gut mal was neues probieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2017)

Ich frage mal an wegen Reservierung für 3 Dezember. Uhrzeit zum Essen eher Mittags oder gegen Abend?
Man konnte sich ja zum Glühwein auf dem Felsenegg treffen oder Uto Staffel, dann Richtung Antennentrail und Abfahrt


----------



## Beaker_ (21. November 2017)

Glühwein vor dem Antennentrail? Das geht nicht gut ...


----------



## Garnitur (21. November 2017)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Glühwein vor dem Antennentrail? Das geht nicht gut ...


Kurvenwasser!


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2017)

wann soll es denn los gehen am Sonntag?


----------



## Beaker_ (22. November 2017)

Da ich mit dem Fahrrad ins Säuliamt zurückfahre und dafür nochmal über den Uetzgi muss wäre ich froh, wenn wir es nicht zu spät werden lassen.


----------



## smohr (22. November 2017)

also früh (06:30)...


----------



## Beaker_ (22. November 2017)

OK


----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2017)

06:30 

Nee da geht ich doch erst ins Bett 

Wie wäre das:

Treffen ( Sternfahrt ) Uto Staffel um 12:00 Uhr
12:30 gemütliche Losrollern zum Eingang Antennentrail
13:30 Käsefondue im Heuried
Ich mache evtl. eine andere Abfahrt, da mein Bike Skills bergab etwas eingerostet sind 

Die Fahrrädern können wir wohl etwas geschützt im nicht öffentlichen Bereich abstellen. Ich denke jedoch ein Schloss kann nicht schaden


----------



## Beaker_ (23. November 2017)

Klingt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (23. November 2017)

ok 12:00 geht auch


----------



## Jack22001 (30. November 2017)

Ich kann leider doch nicht. Sind am We in Goms zum Langlauf. Viel Spass und lasst die Bäume stehen am Trail 


Fährt von euch eigentlich noch jemand Lauglauf über den Winter? Bin oft in Rothenthurm oder Studen SZ, manchmal Einsiedeln oder Eigental. Vielleicht trifft man sich mal?


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2017)

wollte es mal irgendwann ausprobieren


----------



## caroka (2. Dezember 2017)

Bin immer noch krank sonst würd ich morn gerne mitkommen. Lasst es Euch schmecken.


----------



## Beaker_ (2. Dezember 2017)

Schade. 

Achtung morgen um 12:00 sind -5Grad auf dem Uetzgi angesagt.


----------



## Brig (3. Dezember 2017)

caroka schrieb:


> Bin immer noch krank sonst würd ich morn gerne mitkommen. Lasst es Euch schmecken.


Gute Besserung!! Wie hast du gesagt "irgendwann erwischt es jeden" ;-) Du solltest es somit für diese Saison hinter dir haben.
Take care!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Dezember 2017)

Gute Besserung Caro. Brauchst du etwas? Sag Bescheid


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2017)

Wie war denn die WP Runde?

Danke Stefan. Ist nicht mehr so schlimm. Ich geh schon lange wieder arbeiten. Es dauert nur noch etwas bis ich wieder voll sporteln kann. Ab morn fahr ich wieder mim Velo auf Arbeit.


----------



## caroka (3. Dezember 2017)

Brig schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!! Wie hast du gesagt "irgendwann erwischt es jeden" ;-) Du solltest es somit für diese Saison hinter dir haben.
> Take care!


Ja, an die Aussage hatte ich auch gedacht. ;-)


----------



## Beaker_ (3. Dezember 2017)

Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Wir haben spontan beschlossen im Januar ein ausplanmässiges WP-Mitte-Fondue im Rüsler zu machen. Hoffentlich bist du dann wieder dabei.
Und WP-Ende-Grillieren und Forellentour ... 

War schön und lecker heute. Bis auf die kalten Finger den Uetzgi runter.


----------



## smohr (3. Dezember 2017)

Eine Erfrischende Runde und gutes Fondue


----------



## Beaker_ (3. Dezember 2017)

Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2017)

erfrischend


----------



## mzaskar (4. Dezember 2017)

es wurden doch noch mehr Bilder gemacht??


----------



## Beaker_ (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe keine gemacht. Zu faul.


----------



## Jack22001 (8. Dezember 2017)

Oh wasn geiler crosser (der orange'ne weiter vorn). 
Stefan: wir können uns ja mal in rothenthurm treffen an einem We. Da kann man auch Langlaufsachen ausleihen. Hab gesehen Redblack ist auch ab und an dort.
Ist ne 3km Runde. Für den Anfang genau richtig. Ansonsten gibt es dort auch 7, 11, 15 und 20 km, wenn dir die 3km nicht reichen  
Ansonsten kann ich auch Studen SZ empfehlen zum Anfang da ganz eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2018)

Wollten wir nicht einen Zwischenfondue auf dem Rüssler nehmen


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2018)

@Jack gute Idee, habe aber noch nie auf solchen dingern gestanden :-o

Das erste Februar Wochenende sollte gehen


----------



## Jack22001 (10. Januar 2018)

na im Moment ist eh Schneeflaute - nur Studen geht noch, ist aber sehr eisig - heute getestet. Daher mal abwarten wenn wieder Schnee da ist. hmm da Du noch nie auf Langläufern standest vielleicht erstmal klassisch ?


----------



## Beaker_ (11. Januar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wollten wir nicht einen Zwischenfondue auf dem Rüssler nehmen


Yammie. Gerne. Wann?


----------



## Beaker_ (22. Januar 2018)

Soll ich mal ein Doodle für das WP-Zwischenfondue auf dem Rüssler aufmachen? Irgendwann im Februar?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2018)

Ja mach doch mal


----------



## Beaker_ (23. Januar 2018)

https://doodle.com/poll/gzy8wr9hc3pfrdqr


----------



## mzaskar (25. Januar 2018)

Sauberle, ich denke mal bis dann hat sich meine Gürtelrose in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst und ich konnte vorher noch ein paar Fahrten mit dem Bike machen. Ansonsten komme ich mit dem PW


----------



## Beaker_ (25. Januar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (30. Januar 2018)

So langsam wirds. Jetzt sind wir schon zu viert.
Wir brauchen mindestens noch @smohr als Guide?
Und @Brig?


----------



## Brig (30. Januar 2018)

Jetzt 5


----------



## Beaker_ (30. Januar 2018)




----------



## mzaskar (2. Februar 2018)

der 18.02 liegt voll im Trend


----------



## Brig (3. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der 18.02 liegt voll im Trend


dann nehmen wir den doch  Wie sieht es zeitlich aus?


----------



## Beaker_ (4. Februar 2018)

Wie war das Timing sonst immer? 14:00 Treffpunkt Bahnhof Killwangen, 17:00 Fondue im Rüssler?
Oder früher?
Ich würde dann reservieren.
Stefan fehlt noch. Habe ihm schon gewhatsappt.
Ohne Guide müssten wir nach GPS entlang der letzten Tour fahren. Oder kennt sonst noch jemand die "geheimen" Trails hoch zum Rüssler?

Edith sagt: Letztes Mal, am 27.11.2016, haben wir uns um 14:00 getroffen und waren ca. 1:15 hoch zum Rüssler unterwegs. 
Also 16:00 Rüssler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brig (4. Februar 2018)

Passt für mich. Wegen Guide - ich kenn ein paar Wege - und Hansj kennt sich noch viiieeel besser aus


----------



## Beaker_ (4. Februar 2018)

OK. Dann bestelle ich mal in den nächsten Tagen für den 18.2. 16:00 für 7 Leute. Falls Stefan noch dazustösst.
Freu mich. 

Treffpunkt wie immer 14:00 Bahnhof Killwangen.


----------



## Brig (4. Februar 2018)




----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2018)

dippdopp


----------



## Beaker_ (7. Februar 2018)

Schlechte Nachricht: Rüssler ist für Sonntag 18.2. schon voll.
Samstags ist die Küche erst ab 17:30 offen.
Ab 25.2. bin ich auf Malle.

Bleibt also nur der So 11.2. als Ausweichtermin. Da würde es gehen und ich habe mal provisorisch reserviert.
HansJörg: keine Chance?
Wie sieht es bei den anderen aus?`


----------



## Kerberos (7. Februar 2018)

Oder gleicher Tag,  anderer Ort.


----------



## Beaker_ (7. Februar 2018)

Wo?
Sonntags Uetliberg wird wanderermässig eher heftig.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2018)

Könnte mal anfragen

https://www.spreuermuehle.ch


----------



## Beaker_ (8. Februar 2018)

OK. Dann sage ich Rüssler für diesen Sonntag ab.
Rufst du an oder soll ich?

Edit: Ist abgesagt.
Die Mühle sieht gut aus. Können von dir aus hinfahren? Also Treffpunkt wie beim Sihlgrillen?
Sind die anderen auch einverstanden?


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2018)

Geht von uns aus, wir waren dort auch schon mal, Rufst du Morgen an? Heute ist geschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaker_ (8. Februar 2018)

OK, mache ich.
Auf wieviel Uhr soll ich reservieren? Ist ja ein Stück zum fahren. 17:00?
Oder 16:00 und wir treffen uns früher. So um 12:00?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2018)

eher früher fahren, da die Mühle Sontag nicht so lange offen ist


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2018)

Habe gerade erfahren, iSpreuermühle ist zu. 

Habe mir erlaubt am 18.Februar 16:00 hier zu reservieren: https://www.restaurant-schweikhof.ch

Ist nicht die Bäsebeiz, aber daneben. 

Abfahrt dann so gegen 14:00 bei mir durch den Sihlwald ( Muss noch route festlegen ). 

Hoffe das passt so


----------



## Beaker_ (9. Februar 2018)

Super. Vielen Dank. Man sieht sich.

Ich wundere mich immernoch warum der Rüssler 2 Wochen im voraus ausgebucht ist. Fassnacht?


----------



## mzaskar (9. Februar 2018)

Die wollen uns nicht mehr


----------



## Brig (9. Februar 2018)

danke! Änderung ist notiert


----------



## smohr (11. Februar 2018)

Ich HASSE mitarbeiter die krank zur arbeit kommen
bin zwar nicht fit aber ich komme natürlich mit
17 oder 18 ist egal

smohr


----------



## Beaker_ (11. Februar 2018)

14. Um 14:00 ist Treffpunkt.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Februar 2018)

Nochmals zum mitschreiben  Am Sonntag 18.2.2018 gibt es eine "Zwischen Fondue Tour". Leider war das Restaurant Rüssler schon ausgebuch, daher gibt es eine Tour im Sihlwlad. Wir fahren zum Restaurant Schweighof. Treffpunkt 14:00 in meiner Garage.  Tour eher moderate der Jahreszeit angepasst  Da fällt mir ein, ich sollte mal im Wald die Baumlage checken, Nach den Stürmen im Januar hat es doch ordentlich Holz auf die Wege geworfen.

Und damit die Gegend auf der anderen Seite der Stadt nicht zu kurz kommt. Ich bin da mal mit Hansi eine schöne Tour gefahren, mit einem schönen See ( war es der grösste im Kanton Zürich oder Aargau  ) Aber da gibt es doch bestimmt die Möglichkeit eine Wurst zu grillen 

https://www.restaurant-schweikhof.ch/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (13. Februar 2018)

Melde mich aus medizinischen Gründen nun definitiv ab


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2018)

zu tief in die Ginflasche geschaut


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2018)

Sonntag wird feucht und schmutzig - Bleibt es bei se(x)chs Nasen ?


----------



## Brig (15. Februar 2018)

Kalt und windig hast du vergessen 
Essen wär ich dabei - wie lange fahren wir mit dem Bike?


----------



## smohr (15. Februar 2018)

bin dabei, aber net 3std mit dem bike wäre sehr angenehm......


----------



## Beaker_ (15. Februar 2018)

Soll von oben trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2018)

ich denke etwas mehr als 1Stunde hin und etwas weniger zurück


----------



## Brig (16. Februar 2018)

dann kein Problem


----------



## Beaker_ (16. Februar 2018)

Ich komm mit dem Crosser.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2018)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Ich komm mit dem Crosser.


Ok, hmmm müssen mal sehen, wie das dann mit den Strecken so passt :-o

Habe noch keine genaue Idee aber wir finden eine Lösung


----------



## smohr (16. Februar 2018)

sehr gut, dann nehm ich die slicks


----------



## Beaker_ (16. Februar 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, hmmm müssen mal sehen, wie das dann mit den Strecken so passt :-o
> 
> Habe noch keine genaue Idee aber wir finden eine Lösung


Müsst auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen.
Ich habe hinten eine 40er Kassette drauf. Komme fast alles hoch. Sonst schiebe ich halt.
Auf dem Crosser habe ich halt die Spikes drauf.
Bin zu faul das Fully umzubauen.


----------



## Beaker_ (17. Februar 2018)

Sieht so aus, als würde auch auf dem Albisrücken kein Schnee liegen. Dann komme ich mit dem Fully. Schaumermal.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2018)

Ja Ja ... nur Ruhe bewahren, wird nichts wildes geben  Es geht ja um Fondue und Punkte im WP  
Nach dem Fondue gibt es einen kleinen Trail ( easy ) und evtl. können wir auf der Hinfahrt noch etwas einbauen. Aber 

1. Bin ich derjenige, welcher schiebt, das lass ich mir nicht streitig machen ,
2. kann man alles auch umfahren und
3. habe ich keine Ahnung was der Matsch und BaumquerüberdemWegliegenlevel so meint ​In jedem Fall wird es eine langsames Rollern durch den Wald geben  

Und jetzt gehe ich mal vor die Tür


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2018)

Ich war so frei einen *Doodle* zu erstellen. 

http://link.e.doodle.com/uni/wf/cli...aWiNt2DrAjEoQTovAxGstVLKrj3brjuptNz3Juv59tkec


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2018)

Hoi zäme, o kalt ist es doch gar nicht, das niemand an grillen, biken und eine schöne Zeit denkt  
Doodle ist offen : Winterpokal Ende —> Zeit für Barbecue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (23. März 2018)

Muss die Daten nochmals checken und trag mich dann ein......


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2018)

HiHI


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2018)

HoiHoi alle 

Wir haben 2 Termin  22 April und 3 Juni. Ich würde ja sagen, wir planen mal den 22 April. Sollte dann wieder Winter sein  können wir ja den Termin im Juno nehmen 

Es fehlen jedoch noch solche Granaten wie Olaf, Stefan M., Marcus --> Bitte mal anstubsen 

Jetzt müsste man nur noch eine Tour Gegend und den Tourguide festlegen


----------



## Beaker_ (3. April 2018)

Sihltal ist grilltechnisch doch perfekt. Never change winning Team.
22.4. ist notiert.


----------



## smohr (4. April 2018)

ich werde mich spontan melden.... ich hab da noch bissle mit Zahnarzt zu tun..... wenn alles gut klappt bin ich 22.4 mit dabei....
sonst bin ich dann halt mit dem auto da zum was essen oder den versuch dazu

smohr


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2018)

@smohr ich kann ja mal den Mixer 
Einpacken 

@All. 22.4 Sihltalsession


----------



## Beaker_ (4. April 2018)

juppie.


----------



## Brig (4. April 2018)

smohr schrieb:


> ich werde mich spontan melden.... ich hab da noch bissle mit Zahnarzt zu tun..... wenn alles gut klappt bin ich 22.4 mit dabei....
> sonst bin ich dann halt mit dem auto da zum was essen oder den versuch dazu
> 
> smohr


"Weicher" Kuchen geht sicher, oder?


----------



## Beaker_ (5. April 2018)

yammie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (7. April 2018)

Brig schrieb:


> "Weicher" Kuchen geht sicher, oder?


Deiner sowieso  
22. notiert


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2018)

@caro - Mai weekend sieht eher Mau aus  muss am Brückentag arbeiten  evtl. geht mal etwas kurzfristig .....


----------



## Green Epic (10. April 2018)

Ich bin am 22. auch dabei!


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2018)

dippdopp

Schön Tellerchen leeressen, damit das Wetter passt  

Ich denke mal, dass es dieses Jahr auf Essen auf Rädern hinausläuft, d.h. wir nehmen alles mit auf die Tour was wir verputzen wollen  Eventuell sollten wir auf Lastenfahrräder umsteigen 
Oder es erklärt sich jemand, mit einem 26" MTB bereit, den Anhänger zu ziehen


----------



## Brig (10. April 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dippdopp
> 
> Schön Tellerchen leeressen, damit das Wetter passt
> 
> ...


oder wir hoffen auf den Zahnarzt von Smohr, damit er auf 4 Rädern kommen muss


----------



## Beaker_ (12. April 2018)

Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (15. April 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dippdopp
> 
> Schön Tellerchen leeressen, damit das Wetter passt
> 
> ...


Das kann ich übernehmen. Jetzt, da meine Kinder zu gross sind, ziehe ich eben das Futter. ;-)


----------



## Beaker_ (15. April 2018)

Darf ich da mitfahren? Ich mach' mich auch ganz leicht.


----------



## caroka (16. April 2018)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Darf ich da mitfahren? Ich mach' mich auch ganz leicht.


KLar, aber nicht fragen, wann wir da sind.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2018)

a bisserl frisch am Morgen is es ja schon noch


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2018)

So wie es aussieht passt auch das Wetter


----------



## Beaker_ (19. April 2018)

Verdächtig gute Prognose.


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2018)

Hoi zäme

Das Wetter wird :B.O.M.B.E: :-o Also Badesachen einpacken  

Ich glaube wir haben noch so gar nichts mit der Uhrzeit ausgemacht. Da es ja ein Sonntag ist, denke ich so gegen 11 Uhr in der Garage ( falls es wieder Reparaturservices braucht  ). Da es wie gesagt ja schön ist, wird der Andrang auf die Feuerstellen entsprechend hoch sein. Da stellt sich für mich die Frage nach der Grillstelle  Es gibt eine schöne ( etwas unbekanntere Grillstelle ) am Gattiker Waldweiher. Evtl. haben wir dort ja die Chance. was denkt ihr? 

Also erst einmal die Facts. 

Sonntag 22.4 11:00 Uhr bei mir (dann können wir die Grillstelle nochmals diskutieren). 

1. Sihlwald
2. Gattiker Waldweiher


----------



## Brig (19. April 2018)

Damke Mzaskar
ich bin um 11:00 bei der Garage, ich komme mit dem Bike. 
Ich bring mein Essen und Kuchen mit, mal schauen, was ich in den Rucksack packen kann  Wieviele sind wir? Und gibt es am Waldweiher oder auf der Strecke Trinkwasser?
@smohr: wie geht es dir, wie kommst du?


----------



## Beaker_ (20. April 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... in der Garage ( falls es wieder Reparaturservices braucht  )....


Ich hoffe nicht. 
Diesmal habe ich Ersatz-Link dabei.

11:00 geht klar. Ich komme per Bike und bringe Fleisch, Grillwürste etc. mit.


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2018)

Drücke die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. April 2018)

Wann gehst Du einkaufen. Könnte ich Dein Gästezimmer in Beschlag nehmen. Dann komm ich schon Sa abend.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Mai 2018)

Forelle: Guten Tag Wetter scheint zu passen. 11:00 bei mir an der Garage


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juni 2018)

Hat mal wer Lust auf eine kleine Tour mit Biwack?


----------



## Beaker_ (5. Juni 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hat mal wer Lust auf eine kleine Tour mit Biwack?


Würde mich schon mal reizen. Ich habe aber (noch) keine Bikepacking Ausrüstung.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Oktober 2018)

Soderle

Der Sommer neigt sich langsam seinem Ende zu. Aber keine Sorge, nach dem Sommer ist vor dem Winterpokal  Voraussichtlich ab dem 15.10.2018 können neue Teams gegründet werden und ab 29.10.2018 bekommt das Biken einen neuen Sinn .
Wie üblich gibt es wieder ein gemütlich Züri Team. Aber viel wichtiger sind doch die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten mit Fondue .
Wer ist denn dieses Jahr so alles dabei?


----------



## Beaker_ (3. Oktober 2018)

Hier


----------



## Garnitur (3. Oktober 2018)

Ebefalls


----------



## caroka (3. Oktober 2018)

Wenn der Termin passt und davon gehe ich aus.......aber erst ‍biken.


----------



## Brig (3. Oktober 2018)

ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (3. Oktober 2018)

Winterpokal ja, Fondue, wenn der Termin passt, auch ja.


----------



## Kerberos (4. Oktober 2018)

Auf den Winterpokalfondueride freue ich mich schon, den WP selbst lasse ich in diesem Jahr aus, ich komme ja gar nicht vorwärts.


----------



## Beaker_ (4. Oktober 2018)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Hier


Also unsere Ausfahrten. 
WP eher nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2018)

Ach kommt, nur im Team macht es wirklich Spass  

ziert euch mal nicht so


----------



## mzaskar (8. Oktober 2018)

Achja, wer kümmert sich um den ersten Termin? Brig?


----------



## Brig (8. Oktober 2018)

ok, Rüsler?
Doodle kommt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke


----------



## Beaker_ (9. Oktober 2018)

Rüsler, Fondue, Nightride nach Hause - super.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2018)

Habe trotz des schönen Wetters auf Herbst umgestellt. Schnell ab und an montiert und das klappern hält sich vornehm zurück


----------



## Brig (11. Oktober 2018)

Morgen dauert manchmal etwas, aber hier der Link
https://doodle.com/poll/edhc8bkskxbk7iq8


----------



## Beaker_ (11. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin bei allen 9 Fonduetouren dabei.  
Bekommen wir Mengenrabatt?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2018)

Team ist ready 
Wer von den ehemaligen macht denn noch mit


----------



## smohr (15. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch dabei, bei allen. Man will ja vom Mengenrabatt profitieren


----------



## caroka (16. Oktober 2018)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Team ist ready
> Wer von den ehemaligen macht denn noch mit


Ja, ich geh es aber wirklich gemütlich an mit Lauf, Kraft und Spiel. 
Only Bike to work


----------



## Brig (16. Oktober 2018)

TrailDorado hat noch 2 freie Plätze


----------



## Brig (19. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen
der erste Termin steht fest: am Samstag,  Dezember 01, gibt es Fondue! Mit oder ohne Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin leider raus aus der Verlosung, private Verpflichtung ruft


----------



## Beaker_ (25. Oktober 2018)

Watt?


----------



## mzaskar (26. Oktober 2018)

Mein Patenkind ( Tja das mit dem Kind, ist es doch schon eine Weile her ) feiert an dem WE ihren 30zigsten. Da das dann in D-Land stattfindet bin ich ca 400 km entfernt vom Fondue


----------



## Beaker_ (26. Oktober 2018)

Schade.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Oktober 2018)

Ja Sorry machen wir halt nochmals eine Tour zum Fondue


----------



## smohr (30. Oktober 2018)

1. Dezember Fondue... bis dahin bin ich fast verhungert


----------



## Brig (24. November 2018)

wie sieht es mit dem Zeitplan am  aus, wer ist dabei und für wann soll ich reservieren?


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. November 2018)

Meine Laufbeine sind im Moment recht fit und so starte ich an dem Wochenende an einem Laufwettbewerb.


----------



## Beaker_ (25. November 2018)

Brig schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit dem Zeitplan am  aus, wer ist dabei und für wann soll ich reservieren?


Ich.
Wann Treffpunkt für Radtour? Am Bahnhof Killwangen?
Wann Fondue im Rüsler?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. November 2018)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Beaker_ (28. November 2018)

Treffpunkt Wo? Wann?
Restaurant Rüsler wann?


----------



## Brig (28. November 2018)

sorry, musste erst anrufen, Mo und Di ist Ruhetag.
Da die Tour so ca. 90min dauern wird haben wir folgende Möglichkeiten:
a) Treffpunkt Bahnhof Killwangen 11:30 - Restaurant 13:00
b) Treffpunkt Bahnhof Killwangen 16:00 - Restaurant 17:30

Ich bin für Variante b - da hab ich mehr Hunger


----------



## Beaker_ (28. November 2018)

Samstag abend ist aber mit Regen zu rechnen. Dunkel ist es dann auch noch.
Ich muss ja noch heimradeln. Da hab ich Angst. Allein im Wald.
Aber von mir aus Variante b).
Man soll Frauen ja niemals nie nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Brig (28. November 2018)

*UPDATE:*  Treffpunkt 13:30 Bahnhof Killwangen-Spreitenbach, Fondue ca. 15:00 im Restaurant Heitersberg 
http://www.restaurant-heitersberg.ch/


----------



## Brig (28. November 2018)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Samstag abend ist aber mit Regen zu rechnen. Dunkel ist es dann auch noch.
> Ich muss ja noch heimradeln. Da hab ich Angst. Allein im Wald.
> Aber von mir aus Variante b).
> Man soll Frauen ja niemals nie nicht widersprechen.


ich habe extra für dich eine Alternative gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smohr (28. November 2018)

Sehr gut danke Brig.....


----------



## Beaker_ (28. November 2018)

Brig schrieb:


> ich habe extra für dich eine Alternative gesucht


----------



## caroka (30. November 2018)

Danke Brig


----------



## Brig (3. Dezember 2018)

Hier der Link für den Termin #2: https://doodle.com/poll/bh6v8cu6u6be4ztr


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2018)

Danke Brig  
wirst noch zum Doodle Profi


----------



## mzaskar (5. Dezember 2018)

Wo sind eigentlich die Fonduebilder?


----------



## Brig (5. Dezember 2018)

wir waren mit Essen beschäftigt 
Mein Handy hatte kein Saft mehr, sorry - wir haben ja noch einen Versuch


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2018)

HaHa


----------



## smohr (16. Dezember 2018)

so meine termine auch eingetragen


----------



## Beaker_ (16. Dezember 2018)

smohr schrieb:


> so meine termine auch eingetragen


Blitzschnell. Wahnsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2018)

schöne Zeit und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2019)

Hoopla, hier wirde ja schon lange nichts mehr gepostet


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2019)

BTW. Wie wäre es mit Schlittel Event  Könnte mir vorstellen, einen gemütlichen Gang zur Druesberghütte und dann mit dem Schlitten zurück ins Tal. ( Man kann auch mit den Skiis hoch und runter  )
Gegen Ende März dann Bike, Grill & Chill im Sihltal 

Interesse?


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2019)

So hier ist er 

Ich möchte dich zur Doodle Umfrage „Winterpokal Grilltour“ einladen.

Bitte nimm hier teil:
https://doodle.com/poll/fvp74wxr8u666pvc


Wp Ende = Grillzeit


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2019)

Biken mit Olaf


----------



## caroka (2. März 2019)

War eben mim Renner unterwegs. En Crosser wär mir lieber.


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2019)

Krosser sind cool


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2019)

Hallo Leute

Jetzt gibt es also die WP Ende Tour am WP Ende  

Damit auch der Olaf mitfahren kann/will  schlage ich folgende Zeiten vor

31.03.2019 treffen bei mir an der Garage zur 
Rundfahrt im Sihlwald mit anschliessendem Grillen am Naturpark Sihlwald. 

Bei schlechtem Wetter kann ich mich ja noch nach einer anderen Bleibe umschauen. 

Alternative Vorschläge sind willkommen  

Evtl. Können wir uns im Sommer ja mal auf eine Campingaktion einlassen  
Ich werde dann den Doodle beenden 

Schönen Stat in die Woche


----------

